# The Ugly People's Club



## Svenghard

Hi Everybody,
I've started this topic because I think ugly people should unite.


----------



## gamingpup

What if you feel ugly on the inside?


----------



## h00dz

How does one gauge who is considered ugly or not?


----------



## Steinerz

h00dz said:


> How does one gauge who is considered ugly or not?


Uh we show them a mirror and see if it cracks or not


----------



## gamingpup

SteinerOfThule said:


> Uh we show them a mirror and see if it cracks or not


Good plan.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

How do you know if you are truly ugly?


----------



## Svenghard

Well If you want me to describe myself:

-Short sized
-Kinky Hair
-Rough features (broad nose,full lips)
-Brown eyes
-Black hair
-Tanned skin
-Hairy
-Small face
-Big Eyebrows

Haha


----------



## h00dz

Well I don't like my appearance at all, so I'd join on that fact alone. 3rd party assessment though I have no idea.


----------



## monotonous

omg im in!


----------



## TryingMara

Finally a place where I belong.


----------



## Kalliber

o my O_O guess I am in


----------



## gunner21




----------



## SilentLyric

hahaha

ugly pride


----------



## aquilla

sooo are we here for ranting? Or are we going to take over the world eventually? I'm in. But only if there's a world domination plan of some kind being pondered.


----------



## gamingpup

aquilla said:


> sooo are we here for ranting? Or are we going to take over the world eventually? I'm in. But only if there's a world domination plan of some kind being pondered.


You look to cute to be in an ugly people club!


----------



## Mlochail

ohhh yaaayy.....


----------



## LolaViola

*Pulls up a chair and joins the group*


----------



## kittyxbabe

I'm very ugly and I'm never going to accept it. I am getting $100,000 worth of plastic surgery in the future.. I don't even see the point in being alive if you're truly ugly










I have manly cheeks/chin area, a big nose, a big forehead.. I look like a man in a wig


----------



## John The Great

I can throw this club a pity party, if you want?


----------



## ar7

Meet up in CA? Ladies preferred.


----------



## Owl Eyes

kittyxbabe said:


> I'm very ugly and I'm never going to accept it. I am getting $100,000 worth of plastic surgery in the future.. I don't even see the point in being alive if you're truly ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have manly cheeks/chin area, a big nose, a big forehead.. I look like a man in a wig


Irrelevant, but I <3 your avatar

p.s. I'm in ^.^


----------



## MillzMurray

I'd ask if I could join, but I'm pretty sure I am the Chairman of the Board.
oh and btw, the best way to gauge if one is ugly is to ask them how they look.


----------



## MysteryCoolGuyX

Ugly brah checking in

Legit 1/10 IRL


----------



## Farideh

Svenghard said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I've started this topic because I think ugly people should unite.
> I also think chatting with other ugly fellows will help every ugly human being overcome this difficulty.
> I'm a strong believer and I know God (whether you call him Jesus,Yahvé or Allah) is always fair. *However being ugly in a society that values physical appearance higher than moral and intellectual qualities has become so annoying* ! Thus,if you think God decided to make you unattractive (he may have granted you with other qualities though) Let us know and join us ! (Atheists and Agnostics are still welcome^^).
> By The Way,can anybody find a good name and motto for our "ugly people" association ?
> 
> (NO BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE PLEASE ! )
> 
> UGLY SUPREMACY !


Preach man. Freakin preach!!!


----------



## hughjames95

Finally, somewhere i belong.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

I'm down. I've got a case of the uglies.


----------



## JohnDoe26

Hell, I'm in!


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow

We can't believe we are ugly, since if there's at least one person in the whole world that thinks you're attractive, you're beautiful for that person. I saw this girl today at the bus. She could be described as average looking by most of the people. However, looking at her was so mesmerizing. She had those beautiful eyes. Her nose and hair were also so pretty. She had brown hair, but with some lighter stripes on it. It's a shame, but even though she was among my standards, it haven't seemed reciprocal. I was so attracted by her and thought about going and talking to her. She was with a couple of friends, so I hadn't the guts for doing it. I got off from the bus, went to the library and when I took the next bus, she got into on the other stop. I was sitting on a lateral chair, and there was only one place for sitting in the whole bus, in front of me. She sat there and I was like less than 1 meter from her. I had the chance, and guess what? I only daydreamed about we meeting each other and dating.

But... ahn, who am I fooling? myself? I think I'm ugly and have very low self esteem. I'm into it... However, I yet believe we should not think we are ugly.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Fenrir Sorrow said:


> We can't believe we are ugly, since if there's at least one person in the whole world that thinks you're attractive, you're beautiful for that person. I saw this girl today at the bus. She could be described as average looking by most of the people. However, looking at her was so mesmerizing. She had those beautiful eyes. Her nose and hair were also so pretty. She had brown hair, but with some lighter stripes on it. It's a shame, but even though she was among my standards, it haven't seemed reciprocal. I was so attracted by her and thought about going and talking to her. She was with a couple of friends, so I hadn't the guts for doing it. I got off from the bus, went to the library and when I took the next bus, she got into on the other stop. I was sitting on a lateral chair, and there was only one place for sitting in the whole bus, in front of me. She sat there and I was like less than 1 meter from her. I had the chance, and guess what? I only daydreamed about we meeting each other and dating.
> 
> But... ahn, who am I fooling? myself? I think I'm ugly and have very low self esteem. I'm into it... However, I yet believe we should not think we are ugly.


So cute! If you do see her, Just smile and nod at her as in good day. It's a good thing to do if you're shy and wish to speak but can't for a fear of embarrassed.


----------



## euphoria04

MysteryCoolGuyX said:


> Ugly brah checking in
> 
> Legit 1/10 IRL


.


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow

ImmortalxApathy said:


> So cute! If you do see her, Just smile and nod at her as in good day. It's a good thing to do if you're shy and wish to speak but can't for a fear of embarrassed.


I do this a lot. It's easier to daydream rather than talking for real with girls. But I don't know if I'll see her again. She studies on another campus and I went there only to take some books from the library.


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## brosephus1985

Ugly black man checking in


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Oh, what the hell? I'm in.


----------



## Snow Bunny

Speaking of ugly people problems, does anybody else hate those double mirrors you get in changing rooms? Like man I don't want to see that angle of me!! I always take my jacket off and prop it up somehow over the top of one of the mirrors. Today I got innovative with a coat hanger.
Either that or hold my hands around my eyes like a shire horse.
.....is that just me?


----------



## TheClown7

Snow Bunny said:


> Speaking of ugly people problems, does anybody else hate those double mirrors you get in changing rooms? Like man I don't want to see that angle of me!! I always take my jacket off and prop it up somehow over the top of one of the mirrors. Today I got innovative with a coat hanger.
> Either that or hold my hands around my eyes like a shire horse.
> .....is that just me?


No, is not only you. :blank


----------



## JakeBoston1000

h00dz said:


> Well I don't like my appearance at all, so I'd join on that fact alone. 3rd party assessment though I have no idea.


I think ive seen your pic. you're not ugly:no. no ****.


----------



## JakeBoston1000

SupaDupaFly said:


>


:teeth


----------



## knifej

I wonder if there is an equivalent website for ugly people that has the same concept as beautifulpeople.com. You post your pics and let the community decide. If you are accepted in, then you must be ugly. 

Birds of a feather flock together.

hmm...I really wonder if such a site exists. I'm really sick of people who say they're ugly, but the majority of people don't see them to be. And they know deep down inside that they aren't. This includes many of the members of this SA community (the ones who have the guts to post pics of themselves). 

A website like this would really answer the question of if we are truly ugly or not. Market value never lies.


----------



## StrangePeaches

this is subjective


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

StrangePeaches said:


> this is subjective


It is. And to this day, I'm not sure if I'm ugly or not.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

kittyxbabe said:


>


What's this from???


----------



## milo001

I'm one. Should I join? What are we going to talk about anyway.


----------



## Ysonesse

knifej said:


> I'm really sick of people who say they're ugly, but the majority of people don't see them to be. And they know deep down inside that they aren't. This includes many of the members of this SA community (the ones who have the guts to post pics of themselves).


I had proof back in the day when I posted a pic on HotorNot. The highest rating I got was a 3. So at least I've got proof to back my **** up...don't know about anyone else.

I also have the proven ability to create a long-term case of sexual dysfunction in any person I meet...or people who even read anything I write. Oh, and my type of ugly breaks computer monitors, TV's, windows, etc.

In other words, I know what I am, and that is what I ain't: attractive. :clap


----------



## milo001

Ysonesse said:


> I had proof back in the day when I posted a pic on HotorNot. The highest rating I got was a 3. So at least I've got proof to back my **** up...don't know about anyone else.
> 
> I also have the proven ability to create a long-term case of sexual dysfunction in any person I meet...or people who even read anything I write. Oh, and my type of ugly breaks computer monitors, TV's, windows, etc.
> 
> In other words, I know what I am, and that is what I ain't: attractive. :clap


I'm with u. I know I'm ugly because I really am. Years ago someone calling me ugly on Yahoo Answer when I posted a video for fun.


----------



## h00dz

I'm tempted to make a SAS group for this. If anyone wants to chime in on if its a good idea let me know


----------



## tbyrfan

h00dz said:


> I'm tempted to make a SAS group for this. If anyone wants to chime in on if its a good idea let me know


YES. Good idea. We need support on here. Plus I can't even get into the body image issues/BDD/ED group on here because the admin isn't active.


----------



## aidenmoore

milo001 said:


> I'm with u. I know I'm ugly because I really am. Years ago someone calling me ugly on Yahoo Answer when I posted a video for fun.


Milo! I'm so in!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Yahoo Answers is full of trolls. I wouldn't trust them.

Although I do think that I'm at, the most, average looking.


----------



## KangalLover

ugly guy from turkey here.
i'm sure i'm ugly beacause in high school people always told me that.


----------



## I am Not A serial Killer

I should be the king of this reunion.


----------



## KangalLover

I am Not A serial Killer said:


> I should be the king of this reunion.


what is your ugliness level?:sus


----------



## Snow Bunny

knifej said:


> I wonder if there is an equivalent website for ugly people that has the same concept as beautifulpeople.com. You post your pics and let the community decide. If you are accepted in, then you must be ugly.
> 
> Birds of a feather flock together.
> 
> hmm...I really wonder if such a site exists. *I'm really sick of people who say they're ugly, but the majority of people don't see them to be. And they know deep down inside that they aren't. * This includes many of the members of this SA community (the ones who have the guts to post pics of themselves).
> 
> A website like this would really answer the question of if we are truly ugly or not. Market value never lies.


Yes this!

I don't want to know the actual truth though, as long as I don't know I can wake up one day and think hey maybe I'm not as bad as I think....and then I'll see a picture of myself or something and think oh. Nevermind.


----------



## TheClown7

0/


----------



## dal user

For real?

This group isn't going to help any of you really. Instead of wallowing, why not just call it self improvement or something.


----------



## dal user

knifej said:


> I wonder if there is an equivalent website for ugly people that has the same concept as beautifulpeople.com. You post your pics and let the community decide. If you are accepted in, then you must be ugly.
> 
> Birds of a feather flock together.
> 
> *hmm...I really wonder if such a site exists. I'm really sick of people who say they're ugly, but the majority of people don't see them to be. And they know deep down inside that they aren't. This includes many of the members of this SA community (the ones who have the guts to post pics of themselves).*
> 
> A website like this would really answer the question of if we are truly ugly or not. Market value never lies.


Me too

some people on here who are so certain that they are ugly are the ones that have had boyfriends and girlfriends and been on dates. Fair enough to the people who haven't but to those who have please stop it now.


----------



## Malek

Rich91 said:


> Me too
> 
> some people on here who are so certain that they are ugly are the ones that have had boyfriends and girlfriends and been on dates. Fair enough to the people who haven't but to those who have please stop it now.


Never had a girlfriend before, sadface. I wish I wasn't programmed to care because I don't need one to survive and make money, yet I foolishly yearn for love because I want to know if I'm capable of it.

I consider myself ugly because I suffer from low self esteem, an inferiority complex, possibly bdd, also I'm not very photogenic and the pics I DID post are only a fraction of dozens, because I had to choose ones that depicted me as maybe average looking at most. No, I'm quite certain I'm ugly, otherwise girls who are/were single would've been interested, yet before my very eyes they often choose other guys, some of which are considered selfish, rude, and lazy.

A lot of people tell me most girls don't like Asian men, not even other Asian girls, obviously this isn't fully true, yet it is a stereotype and most girls I come across that are around my age seem immature enough to feel this way as well. Perhaps it's just the area I live in, but I might as well not exist, which would be fine by me... If I didn't suffer from SA, perhaps I'd have hope, just a fool's hope, yet it'd still be there, hence my need to learn to not care what other people think.


----------



## reliefseeker

Count me in:yes


----------



## jennha

*I feel ugly*

This is exactly the type of club that I've always wanted to be in, because I think you guys would understand what I'm going through better than anybody else. I sincerely believe to my core, that I am ugly. When one looks at me without makeup, I am disgusting. And interestingly, my psychiatrist says that I have body dismorphic disorder. Which means that my view of myself being ugly is wrong. But I don't believe that, I think that I am ugly and my psychiatrist won't admit it because she thinks it's more healthy for me to believe otherwise. I can feel the weight of people judging me when I go outside. If you wanted to torture me, all you would have to do is make me stare at myself in the mirror. I will scream and cry, and wish that i was never born. And i wish i could know more people that understand what that's like.


----------



## Christof

like when you take a lift , you try to escape watching yourself in the rear mirrors dont u?


----------



## aidenmoore

Christof said:


> like when you take a lift , you try to escape watching yourself in the rear mirrors dont u?


And avoid eye contact with your own reflection when having haircut or going to the public toilet. ;'(


----------



## nothing else

I know it sucks. I hit every branch of the ugly tree that's for sure.


----------



## iah

fml
I would go to this just so I can get away from all the superficiality and negativity in the world. This would be a great idea.


----------



## Raphael200

Honey Im home : )


----------



## Svenghard

Well, I'm glad our group is fostering !
Well,Let me give you some advice so that you can overcome your ugliness:

1-Try to avoid looking at yourself in a mirror (I know it's hard but just try).
2-Try not to focus on other people's look or physical appearance.
3-Try to work hard to improve skills you can actually improve (Sports Skills,Intellectual Skills,Artistic Skills and so on)
4-Pray and keep your faith strong (If you're a deist/Agnostic/Atheist then just try personal meditation: it really helps).
5-If you hate your face than just imagine you have another face. Take the face of someone you find good looking and imagine that your soul is in his body. As Plato said,"The Body is the prison of the soul" so FREE YOURSELF !

Goodbye Buddies

UGLY POWER

P.S: Let's create a Sect !  (I'm joking)


----------



## NoTea

aidenmoore said:


> And avoid eye contact with your own reflection when having haircut or going to the public toilet. ;'(


Hi,lol i thought i am the only one that is odd who dont dare to look at the mirror for more than a few sec while having a haircut. Am having a hard time going out and finding jobs etc due to the inferiority and anxiousness of feeling ugly and will be judged and mocked by people in the public.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

This really isn't productive, thinking this way.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I wish I had thought of myself as attractive when I was, instead of worrying about things I couldn't control.


----------



## euphoria04

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I wish I had thought of myself as attractive when I was, instead of worrying about things I couldn't control.


Things are never that simple.

Trust me, I've tried the 'accept the hand your dealt' mindset and it simply doesn't last long. I'm still trying because that's all one can do, but I still beat myself up on the regularly over appearances.


----------



## Raphael200

I feel like this guy today 

In a way this guy reminds me how attractive we all are


----------



## tbyrfan

euphoria04 said:


> Things are never that simple.
> 
> Trust me, I've tried the 'accept the hand your dealt' mindset and it simply doesn't last long. I'm still trying because that's all one can do, but I still beat myself up on the regularly over appearances.


Yup. Same exact situation here. Accepting my ugliness is so ****ing hard. I wish I had an alternative, but I don't.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

count me in this club I know how you feel completely!


----------



## h00dz

Who will be the leader of this club?


----------



## DonnaDunno

I'm glad you made this post because it displays a mind set I'm curious about. Perhaps I am reading too much into your comment but I took your point to be that even if one is a less physically attractive individual than others of their peer group (a.k.a "Ugly") that one would benefit most from lying to themselves that they are more physically attractive than they actually are and avoiding the the quite large bearing that looks have in modern society.

As a female who "ain't got no alibi" myself, I think to force us (ugly people) to deny that we are ugly looking is almost a form of victim blaming. Most sane people recognize that society prizes beauty and that people viewed as ugly often suffer socially yet it's taboo for anyone to say "Yes, I recognize that I am less attractive than my peers" because it will be a sign that they don't love themselves enough or something.

I think non ugly people see it (accurate assessment of less than average physical looks) as a sign of low self esteem because in handsome/pretty minds they see ugly people as deficient and not worthy of self esteem/self love so when an ugly individual says "I am ugly" a pretty hears "I am worthless" and then builds out from there that the person calling themselves ugly must not love themselves because they are worthless.

I have suffered a lot because I am ugly, I have cried/contemplated suicide/been cropped out of group photos/joked about/ignored/dismissed/bullied because of the way I look and I have managed to survive it thus far and take comfort in the fact that I have been strong enough to deal with reality so far. It's nice to know there are other people in this world that are ugly and dealing with it rather than denying it.

*TL;DR: Being physically unattractive and loving yourself are not mutually exclusive concepts.*



DeeperUnderstanding said:


> This really isn't productive, thinking this way.


----------



## DonnaDunno

Or you can invest in yourself by rolling the dice with plastic surgery. That's what I have started the process of and so far so good. I struggle with the fact that I am spending money on something so stupid (and that the results may not even be an improvement) when people are starving to death/being raped & beaten/etc. but my tolerance for being considered a second class citizen is ebbing as I get older and remain without a sincere life partner/mate.



Svenghard said:


> Well, I'm glad our group is fostering !
> Well,Let me give you some advice so that you can overcome your ugliness:
> 
> 1-Try to avoid looking at yourself in a mirror (I know it's hard but just try).
> 2-Try not to focus on other people's look or physical appearance.
> 3-Try to work hard to improve skills you can actually improve (Sports Skills,Intellectual Skills,Artistic Skills and so on)
> 4-Pray and keep your faith strong (If you're a deist/Agnostic/Atheist then just try personal meditation: it really helps).
> 5-If you hate your face than just imagine you have another face. Take the face of someone you find good looking and imagine that your soul is in his body. As Plato said,"The Body is the prison of the soul" so FREE YOURSELF !
> 
> Goodbye Buddies
> 
> UGLY POWER
> 
> P.S: Let's create a Sect !  (I'm joking)


----------



## minimized

I look like a Garbador


----------



## DonnaDunno

OMG. I feel *exactly* the same way about feeling the weight of people judging me...only my psych doesn't say I have BDD because he knows that either 1) I actually am ugly and/or 2) I wouldn't believe him if he said otherwise anyway. Also, I don't scream or throw fits when I look at mirrors...I am actually drawn to staring at my face for hours obsessively...like it's some sort of mystery I can solve and suddenly I won't feel bad about it anymore or something.



jennha said:


> This is exactly the type of club that I've always wanted to be in, because I think you guys would understand what I'm going through better than anybody else. I sincerely believe to my core, that I am ugly. When one looks at me without makeup, I am disgusting. And interestingly, my psychiatrist says that I have body dismorphic disorder. Which means that my view of myself being ugly is wrong. But I don't believe that, I think that I am ugly and my psychiatrist won't admit it because she thinks it's more healthy for me to believe otherwise. I can feel the weight of people judging me when I go outside. If you wanted to torture me, all you would have to do is make me stare at myself in the mirror. I will scream and cry, and wish that i was never born. And i wish i could know more people that understand what that's like.


----------



## Crisigv

Totally joining this club, I hate the way I look, and I feel even worse.


----------



## DonnaDunno

I look kind of like Yeardly Smith (voice of Bart Simpson) mixed with a young rosie o'donnell. Life has not been kind. lol.



minimized said:


> I look like a Garbador


----------



## Cold Blooded

I'm signing up aswell.

I've not anyone yet that comes close to what I look like


----------



## Caterpillar13

I wanna join this, ugh I hate my appearance , and my brain chemistry, hmmm pretty much hate me altogether... ever notice how good lookin people get away with wayyyyyy more than we do!!!!


----------



## Brisby

Up until about 5 years ago I was soooo hard on myself because I thought I was ugly. I would think about it every...single...day. It was quite soul crushing at some points. Plus, it didn't help that there were times when I would be feeling okay about myself and someone had to go and point out one of my physical flaws to me, like I hadn't noticed before or something, and I would go back to feeling like ****. I feel like this mentality consumed way too much of my life though. 

I also had toxic friendships, relationships, and was apart of toxic online communities that made me feel worse. Mainly because everyone who complained about being "ugly" in these facets of my life really were NOT ugly. They were decent looking to very attractive and hearing them say "oh I'm soooooo UGLY" just made me go :sus all the time. I then learned, you know what? people don't know what the **** they are talking about and they worry too much about this bullcrap. Sure, our society is very appearance driven but what do you wanna do? Become a celebrity? A model? If you don't have goals for that kind of lifestyle then, why should it matter? Is being ugly keeping you from learning a new skill? meeting sincere people who wanna be your friend not based on your looks? being a loving and compassionate person?

I dunno, maybe age has made me learn to be more self-accepting or something. After awhile, I started waking up and just not caring so much about this stuff. In fact, after I stopped caring so much, I started doing things I otherwise wouldn't have done out of fear of attracting attention to myself. I started wearing clothes I had always wanted to wear but didn't (out of fear I would be showing this or that part of my body I hated), putting on jewelry, making myself up more and being more presentable, etc. Now, it's more about feeling nice in something that I enjoy rather than constantly thinking, "OMFG IS SOMEONE LOOKING AT ME AND DO THEY THINK I'M UGLY!?!?!" I don't care anymore. lol And look, I still somehow got a good job, better friends (once I weeded out the toxic ones), and a boyfriend despite my physical shortcomings. 

Btw, I don't think I'm ugly anymore. Sure, I definitely know there are lots of people out there who would say otherwise but you know what? I don't care about those dicks. :boogie


----------



## pastelsound

I belong here! But dont be hopeless about being ugly. There's plastic surgery. I'm saving up for something myself.


----------



## Ammmy

WHERE DO I JOIN
i become a ****ing ninja when i walk past a mirror to avoid looking at the reflection oh dear


----------



## MoonlitMadness

minimized said:


> I look like a Garbador


Lol, so you're cute in a dirty sort of way..


----------



## Live

i was accepted in beautifulpeople.com ,but i deleted my profile. i want to be ugly.


----------



## Bigmo

They should close this thread it is too depressing. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
You should never put yourself down, no one is ugly, everyone is beautiful.


----------



## HopefulDreamer

I look like a man, so I'm in.


----------



## Bigmo

HopefulDreamer said:


> I look like a man, so I'm in.


I have seen your pictures and you are very pretty.


----------



## tbyrfan

Bigmo said:


> They should close this thread it is too depressing. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> You should never put yourself down, no one is ugly, everyone is beautiful.


----------



## HopefulDreamer

Bigmo said:


> I have seen your pictures and you are very pretty.


I've been getting told that I look more like a guy than a girl since I was 12. And I live in a different city than the town I grew up in. And I dress girly. So it's my face.


----------



## h00dz

Live said:


> i was accepted in beautifulpeople.com ,but i deleted my profile. i want to be ugly.


:roll


----------



## DonnaDunno

Sorry babe, it's an exclusive club and membership is limited to people who know our pain, maybe you should start an "I'm beautiful but I want to be ugly" club?

JK...mostly.



Live said:


> i was accepted in beautifulpeople.com ,but i deleted my profile. i want to be ugly.


----------



## Deep Six

I guess you can count me in as well. You do not even want to see any pictures of me. It would most likely give you some form of cancer. I'm only half joking.


----------



## Surfgrl

People think I'm a man trying to be a woman and make fun of me everywhere I go. Guess that means I'm ugly! I try to stop caring and not let it hurt or embarrass me but its so bizarre and mean...


----------



## BetterBreath

Just try to remember that people aren't judging your appearance as harshly as you're doing so to yourself. I've personally never walked down the street and thought to myself "Wow, that person is so ugly!!".


----------



## shinycaptain

DonnaDunno said:


> I'm glad you made this post because it displays a mind set I'm curious about. Perhaps I am reading too much into your comment but I took your point to be that even if one is a less physically attractive individual than others of their peer group (a.k.a "Ugly") that one would benefit most from lying to themselves that they are more physically attractive than they actually are and avoiding the the quite large bearing that looks have in modern society.
> 
> As a female who "ain't got no alibi" myself, I think to force us (ugly people) to deny that we are ugly looking is almost a form of victim blaming. Most sane people recognize that society prizes beauty and that people viewed as ugly often suffer socially yet it's taboo for anyone to say "Yes, I recognize that I am less attractive than my peers" because it will be a sign that they don't love themselves enough or something.
> 
> I think non ugly people see it (accurate assessment of less than average physical looks) as a sign of low self esteem because in handsome/pretty minds they see ugly people as deficient and not worthy of self esteem/self love so when an ugly individual says "I am ugly" a pretty hears "I am worthless" and then builds out from there that the person calling themselves ugly must not love themselves because they are worthless.
> 
> I have suffered a lot because I am ugly, I have cried/contemplated suicide/been cropped out of group photos/joked about/ignored/dismissed/bullied because of the way I look and I have managed to survive it thus far and take comfort in the fact that I have been strong enough to deal with reality so far. It's nice to know there are other people in this world that are ugly and dealing with it rather than denying it.
> 
> *TL;DR: Being physically unattractive and loving yourself are not mutually exclusive concepts.*


Wow I've never thought of it this way, whenever someone tells me that they feel ugly I always try to say no, you're beautiful and beauty is in the eye of the beholder- but I guess if that person is really okay with how they look then more power to them. I would much rather have a friend who was confident rather than trying to change themselves. Interesting thread!


----------



## CallMeTroy

I've never known if I was good looking, ugly or somewhere in between. This is probably because I just can't tell how attractive a male is and when it comes to women I find that my attraction to them is more about their style and personality rather than their looks.


----------



## DonnaDunno

I have literally been walking down a street and had two guys that were walking together past me say to one another "That is the ugliest girl I have ever seen."



BetterBreath said:


> Just try to remember that people aren't judging your appearance as harshly as you're doing so to yourself. I've personally never walked down the street and thought to myself "Wow, that person is so ugly!!".


----------



## Juno1984

I understand and I'm feeling sad right now reading the OP's post.

I tried when I was 14-15 then I stopped because there was no point... It feels like climbing mount everest. I honestly don't think I'll ever be happy with my looks - even if I look back on younger pictures of myself. I hate people that look like me too. They are how I have solid confirmation that I'm ugly.


----------



## Juno1984

DonnaDunno said:


> I have literally been walking down a street and had two guys that were walking together past me say to one another "That is the ugliest girl I have ever seen."


That sucks... I'm really sorry they said that.


----------



## Juno1984

Brisby said:


> Up until about 5 years ago I was soooo hard on myself because I thought I was ugly. I would think about it every...single...day. It was quite soul crushing at some points. Plus, it didn't help that there were times when I would be feeling okay about myself and someone had to go and point out one of my physical flaws to me, like I hadn't noticed before or something, and I would go back to feeling like ****. I feel like this mentality consumed way too much of my life though.
> 
> I also had toxic friendships, relationships, and was apart of toxic online communities that made me feel worse. Mainly because everyone who complained about being "ugly" in these facets of my life really were NOT ugly. They were decent looking to very attractive and hearing them say "oh I'm soooooo UGLY" just made me go :sus all the time. I then learned, you know what? people don't know what the **** they are talking about and they worry too much about this bullcrap. Sure, our society is very appearance driven but what do you wanna do? Become a celebrity? A model? If you don't have goals for that kind of lifestyle then, why should it matter? Is being ugly keeping you from learning a new skill? meeting sincere people who wanna be your friend not based on your looks? being a loving and compassionate person?
> 
> I dunno, maybe age has made me learn to be more self-accepting or something. After awhile, I started waking up and just not caring so much about this stuff. In fact, after I stopped caring so much, I started doing things I otherwise wouldn't have done out of fear of attracting attention to myself. I started wearing clothes I had always wanted to wear but didn't (out of fear I would be showing this or that part of my body I hated), putting on jewelry, making myself up more and being more presentable, etc. Now, it's more about feeling nice in something that I enjoy rather than constantly thinking, "OMFG IS SOMEONE LOOKING AT ME AND DO THEY THINK I'M UGLY!?!?!" I don't care anymore. lol And look, I still somehow got a good job, better friends (once I weeded out the toxic ones), and a boyfriend despite my physical shortcomings.
> 
> Btw, I don't think I'm ugly anymore. Sure, I definitely know there are lots of people out there who would say otherwise but you know what? I don't care about those dicks. :boogie


That's brilliant and I'm happy for you. There is hope.


----------



## Juno1984

jennha said:


> This is exactly the type of club that I've always wanted to be in, because I think you guys would understand what I'm going through better than anybody else. I sincerely believe to my core, that I am ugly. When one looks at me without makeup, I am disgusting. And interestingly, my psychiatrist says that I have body dismorphic disorder. Which means that my view of myself being ugly is wrong. But I don't believe that, I think that I am ugly and my psychiatrist won't admit it because she thinks it's more healthy for me to believe otherwise. I can feel the weight of people judging me when I go outside. If you wanted to torture me, all you would have to do is make me stare at myself in the mirror. I will scream and cry, and wish that i was never born. And i wish i could know more people that understand what that's like.


Actually it was this post that made me feel emotional. I clicked the thread and this was the first post (but on page 4) so I thought it was the OP. Oops...


----------



## h00dz

DonnaDunno said:


> I have literally been walking down a street and had two guys that were walking together past me say to one another "That is the ugliest girl I have ever seen."


I know that feeling. I've had women make the gag reflex in front of me when someone said "Hey you shoud date [me]". And a similar situation in front of a bunch of women when one of them said would you date [me]. They all burst out laughing.

feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## HopefulDreamer

DonnaDunno said:


> I have literally been walking down a street and had two guys that were walking together past me say to one another "That is the ugliest girl I have ever seen."


Yeah I've had that happen as well. More like they joke about it though with each other. They do the whole "There's a girl for you! ha ha ha!" And then the other guy will respond with "Hell no." One time when it happened it was over a year ago in my old neighbourhood. I'm glad I moved, because I don't get called ugly as much anymore, but incidents like that has made it so I am scared to share elevators with people. I'll take the steps instead, and I live on the eleventh floor. My old neighbourhood was just all college students basically because it was cheap living and down the street from the college. I lived there until I could save money for a better place. Most of the people there are between the ages of 18 to 25.

Anyway, I was in the elevator and I had my headphones in but I had the music on low, and I was texting. I wasn't paying any attention to the two guys who joined me in the elevator. And they did that whole "There's one for you!" thing, but the other guy responded with "No way, she's so ****ing nasty!"

And I find being called nasty to be more offensive than being called ugly. I go out dressed girly, and with my hair done. I have good hygiene. I don't think I should be labeled as "Nasty." just because I don't have a face as pretty as other girls. They looked about 19 or so, so I know I shouldn't take offense (I was 25 at the time) but that comment bothered me more than any other ugly comment ever has. I am not nasty.

Thank god I've moved though. I don't remember the last time I've been called ugly since I've moved. It might have happened, but at the moment of typing this post I can't recall when the last time was.


----------



## aidenmoore

Ugh, to prove my ugliness.. I have an online friend that I have been chatting with for almost 2 years. We talked almost everyday and ever since we exchange pictures with each other which was like 2 weeks ago. He suddenly talk to me less and less. Feel like smashing my own face with a hammer right now. >_>


----------



## jbrude

aidenmoore said:


> Ugh, to prove my ugliness.. I have an online friend that I have been chatting with for almost 2 years. We talked almost everyday and ever since we exchange pictures with each other which was like 2 weeks ago. He suddenly talk to me less and less. Feel like smashing my own face with a hammer right now. >_>


But why would he care? Unless you guys are gay (nothing against gays just asking).


----------



## aidenmoore

jbrude said:


> But why would he care? Unless you guys are gay (nothing against gays just asking).


Yes, we both are.


----------



## DonnaDunno

Hmmm...if the fact he seems to be avoiding you now after he has seen what you look like then I don't feel that is proof enough that you are ugly. I guess I'm a romantic but maybe he thought you were so good looking he didn't have the confidence to keep talking to you? Like he felt you were too good to be true or out of his league etc.?



aidenmoore said:


> Yes, we both are.


----------



## DonnaDunno

At least women have to be prompted by others generally to attack your looks...it seems like men do it naturally and of their own accord.

Not that it doesn't suck to have strangers of any gender berate you for something you have little to no control over.



h00dz said:


> I know that feeling. I've had women make the gag reflex in front of me when someone said "Hey you shoud date [me]". And a similar situation in front of a bunch of women when one of them said would you date [me]. They all burst out laughing.
> 
> feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## Surfgrl

I would rather be called ugly...my hair attracts attention, people look, and then they say Oh my god, that's a man!! They really think I'm a man trying to look like a woman! I'd rather be called ugly, fat, or just ignored. This is too humiliating!!


----------



## Kml5111

Someone told me I looked like Mr. Bean. I had no idea who he was until I googled him.
So I guess I'm in too.


----------



## Live

Kml5111 said:


> Someone told me I looked like Mr. Bean. I had no idea who he was until I googled him.
> So I guess I'm in too.


Rowan Atkinson is awesome  u should googled hes daughter .pure hotness


----------



## Kml5111

Live said:


> Rowan Atkinson is awesome  u should googled hes daughter .pure hotness


Ah. Yes. I see what you mean.


----------



## zraktor

Pic or it didn't happen

Just joking, so meetup?


----------



## Going Sane

Let me tell you, your "ugly" club will fail miserably because you're always gonna get this good looking *******s who claim they're ugly lol and will destroy your club from with in.
Plus every one is good looking in their own way so is mean to call any one ugly, what's wrong with you


----------



## blc1

Suffering with acne my entire teenage life and into my early twenties has emblazoned in my mind the conviction of ugliness that will remain with me forever. 85% of my perceived ugliness is based on the quality of my skin. There are times when I hate my face with such fierce intensity that I fall into a kind of delirious state and weep uncontrollably. I will weep off several eyelashes and then have the urge to cry even harder. It is practically considered a mandate of heaven for a woman to be beautiful; beauty is integral to the conception of femininity and failing to be beautiful is failing to be a woman in the eyes of men. I feel like a botched creature, like the excrement of God's trial and error.


----------



## SummerRae

I'll probably end up leader. "What are you a leader for?"
"Oh, just the ugly people group."
"I should have known," says my peers.


----------



## Hush7

I'm going to start wearing a paper bag over my head when venturing out in public.


----------



## DonnaDunno

Cold comfort I know but you can at least take pride in the fact that you are obviously a very capable writer and excellent at expressing yourself.



blc1 said:


> Suffering with acne my entire teenage life and into my early twenties has emblazoned in my mind the conviction of ugliness that will remain with me forever. 85% of my perceived ugliness is based on the quality of my skin. There are times when I hate my face with such fierce intensity that I fall into a kind of delirious state and weep uncontrollably. I will weep off several eyelashes and then have the urge to cry even harder. It is practically considered a mandate of heaven for a woman to be beautiful; beauty is integral to the conception of femininity and failing to be beautiful is failing to be a woman in the eyes of men. I feel like a botched creature, like the excrement of God's trial and error.


----------



## Hush7

Sin said:


> but you are a...heavenly blessed beauty












Thank you, but I am 100% sure that you have me confused with someone else.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

What if I told you ,

You guys look Great .

Would that be considered Trolling ?


----------



## fangbianmian

OMG.


----------



## h00dz

DeniseAfterAll said:


> What if I told you ,
> 
> You guys look Great .
> 
> Would that be considered Trolling ?


Yes :|


----------



## purechaos

A person is never actually ugly, it's the perception that is ugly. 


Although the above is my philosophy, too many people don't get it. Because of that, I am in .


----------



## Boring Loser

I am ugly. Yes. I have a really bad overbite, a deformed chin, a large nose, and i have acne, wrinkles, and i'm losing all my hair.


----------



## crimeclub

aquilla said:


> sooo are we here for ranting? Or are we going to take over the world eventually? I'm in. But only if there's a world domination plan of some kind being pondered.





StrangePeaches said:


> this is subjective





nothing else said:


> I know it sucks. I hit every branch of the ugly tree that's for sure.





SummerRae said:


> I'll probably end up leader. "What are you a leader for?"
> "Oh, just the ugly people group."
> "I should have known," says my peers.





DeniseAfterAll said:


> What if I told you ,
> 
> You guys look Great .
> 
> Would that be considered Trolling ?


Be gone, out with you, out!

All you others, I'm not saying you're ugly I just don't know what you look like.


----------



## Thedood

Sup guys. I brought pretzels and popcorn. I'm just going to sit over there, don't mind me.


----------



## Kami E

I wanna join!


----------



## purechaos

Curious what are we doing in this club? Lol


----------



## markwalters2

Handsome Men's Club President here...


----------



## h00dz

markwalters2 said:


> Handsome Men's Club President here...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

If anyone asks, i'll be in the basement with the rats. I'm probably too ugly to fit in an ugly club anyway.


----------



## birdylove

Sounds like one hell of a club. You can count me in.


----------



## nothing else

Scrub-Zero said:


> If anyone asks, i'll be in the basement with the rats. I'm probably too ugly to fit in an ugly club anyway.


I heard rats hate ugly people too.

:blank


----------



## Svenghard

Hello Guys,
Well Let's start by answering the following question: Which part of your body/face do you really hate ?

I start

I hate: My kinky black hair,My Brown eyes,My Dark tanned skin and My height ! 

What about you ugly fellows ?


----------



## Elad

spawn of the hills have eyes checking in.


----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Dissonance

Define ugly.


----------



## MrKappa

Hmmmn... with some it is based on moods. Someone who is ugly, is basically someone who wrenches with agony with vile gibberish and non-sense. Perpetually in a foul mood.

Beautiful is someone who glows with emotional radiance and moves with spunk or grace.


Now, attractive. That's different depending on what attracts another. In some cases, someone who is sad, or lonely, or depressed, is attractive with another who exercises their nurturing and caring instinct.

Why are people attracted to stray and wounded animals? They want to help.

In some cases, someone who is violent towards another, may be attractive as well. I am in some regards attracted into dangerous or challenging situations.

So attraction and beauty are exclusive from each other.

Ugly, can mean a few different things.

In the eye of the beholder.


----------



## hermito

Dissonance said:


> Define ugly.


A person who has never been (will never be) admired/wanted solely on physical appearance by a member of the other gender.

That's me. Yay!


----------



## MrKappa

Naw, some people are attracted to physically ugly people.


Emotionally ugly people, if you ask me they are less attractive, or more repulsive than physically ugly people.


----------



## Swanhild

'Sup

*applies for membership*


----------



## hermito

MrKappa said:


> Naw, some people are attracted to physically ugly people.


Where are all the women who have an 'ugly fetish'? I'd love to meet some of them.


----------



## h00dz

hermito said:


> Where are all the women who have an 'ugly fetish'? I'd love to meet some of them.


sign me up for this , then i might have a chance :yes


----------



## Slaeth

Ayeee! Sign me up, I'm overqualified.


----------



## Imaverage

i wanted to join but when i saw some people here with pretty profile picture indicating that they are actually beautiful..

i think i might go creat my own ugly club with only me as the member


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Yoooooooooo........how the **** am I just finding about about this?

You should make me president. There's 99.9% chance I'm uglier than all of you.

I'm probably 10 times as ugly as the second ugliest person here.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

h00dz said:


> Who will be the leader of this club?


I am, of course.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

minimized said:


> I look like a Garbador


Nah, son. You ain't got **** on me. I look like a mother****ing GYARADOS


----------



## minimized

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Nah, son. You ain't got **** on me. I look like a mother****ing GYARADOS


I wish I looked like a Gyrados. At least Gyrados is one BAMF.


----------



## SA go0n

Shy goon checking in.


----------



## tbyrfan

minimized said:


> I look like a Garbador


I am most definitely a Probopass (but without the moustache):










dat disproportionately large nose doe


----------



## TheMachine

Don't know if other people consider me ugly or good-looking I sure as hell feel fugly so Im gonna sign up


----------



## Mousey9

hermito said:


> A person who has never been (will never be) admired/wanted solely on physical appearance by a member of the other gender.
> 
> That's me. Yay!


welp, guess i'm in.
I can't recall a time in my life where I was complimented based on appearance by a female other than family members.

Anyone here grew up breathing only through their mouths? I was a pretty chronic mouth breather until I made a huge effort to stop at 18. I still have to make a conscious effort to keep my mouth shut.

Pretty sure it has left me with damaged facial structure such as a long horse face and a pathetic chin. Despite my deepest wishes, I can't even hide it with a beard due to genetics. Such if life. Not that i care much anymore due to how closed off i am. Fortunately for society, not many people have to endure my face.


----------



## SaladDays

I'm already exalted here.


----------



## silentsheeps

Exterior he'll yea! Count me in
Inside not so much:yes


----------



## BenevolentBen

A great idea.

Not sure if I'm _ugly_ or just profoundly _weird _looking. People avoid looking at me in the grocery store, I guess that's a sign. When I was young and handsome, lo those many years ago, they'd smile and grin and talk to me..like my face made them happy to look at. Like it was giving away money! Now? Nothin'. Nothin at all. My face got weird.

Some people can swing a certain kind of ugly face, you know? Think: Andy Rooney. Danny Trejo, Rhea Perlman, Sandra Bernhard, like that.

Ugly, but with character.
My [stuff] is just asymmetrical with big weird eyes, receding hairline, skinny legs and a pot belly. Just _bizarre._ There really is no hope for me. I'd join a thread for people like that, yeah. In fact, I was just thinking about a similar thing a while back.

:yes


----------



## elitebutterfly

Ugly is subjective and relative.


----------



## lazyluck

I prefer not to use the term "ugly". I prefer "different", or "unique". Which are all pretty much synonyms for "ugly". So, I guess I'm in. Huzzah!


----------



## SA go0n

lazyluck said:


> I prefer not to use the term "ugly". I prefer "different", or "unique". Which are all pretty much synonyms for "ugly". So, I guess I'm in. Huzzah!


 I would go with aesthetically challenged.


----------



## nothing else

elitebutterfly said:


> Ugly is subjective and relative.


No not really


----------



## herk

im in


----------



## butters2962

Hurray a club I can actually get into!


----------



## redblurr

Im definitely in.


----------



## boas

I would join, but I don't want to ruin the annual group photo with my hideous face.


----------



## trivialmind

hahaha this thread.


----------



## sweetpotato

I'm in.


----------



## itsocietynotyou

Pretty people are all glad you all take it lightly, better for them to keep controlling you if you don't actually intend to bond over your 'sicknesses'.. Same with shyness..

If you were pretty and just shy they can usually find a use for you and might let you remain employed..


----------



## Freiheit

Snow Bunny said:


> Speaking of ugly people problems, *does anybody else hate those double mirrors you get in changing rooms*? Like man I don't want to see that angle of me!! I always take my jacket off and prop it up somehow over the top of one of the mirrors. Today I got innovative with a coat hanger.
> Either that or hold my hands around my eyes like a shire horse.
> .....is that just me?


Yes. I looked into one the other day and was horrified at what I saw.


----------



## apx24

I'm in too


----------



## Bearyfluffy

Count me in.


----------



## sweetpotato

So do we have free reign to rant about ugliness without being schooled on inner beauty?


----------



## stilllse412

sweetpotato said:


> So do we have free reign to rant about ugliness without being schooled on inner beauty?


I vote yes. We can rant on about how much it sucks to be ugly without fear of being accused of being attractive and merely having a distorted self image.

I have low self esteem stemming solely from my looks. I feel incompetent in life, but actually do know that I have intelligence, etc. It's just that the awful feeling of being ugly has tainted the whole rest of my mind and therefore, my life. So any training or therapy that teaches you how to see yourself as worthy misses the point. I feel worthy enough. I just need to be able to accept being ugly. And all the websites are geared towards young people. But this has been ruining my life for over 30 years.

I maybe even could "accept" being ugly for myself. But the main problem is that I can't get love because no one will look at me as a potential partner due to my looks. And going through life without love is painful.
I know that many ugly people do find love. Why can some and not others? Of course, there is no answer to this. Love is random. Hopefully some day I will stop wanting a life partner. Then I won't care so much about being ugly.


----------



## Fat Man

I'm not sure if I'm ugly. Sometimes people say I look nice and handsome, But I don't feel like I am most of the time, I usually feel ugly. Probably because I'm fat. I don't know :/


----------



## bluegc8

Im so ugly. My parents took pictures of me while we were on vacation and all the pics of me are so gross. I cant stand looking at pictures of me ugh. Just ew.


----------



## Zipper Paws

Recently I was asked why I did not ask a get the number of a nice lady that had been chatting to me in a bar. Well the obvious issue with SAS didn't help much but I also have a bad self image so said that is she was way out of my league. My workmate looked me dead in the face and said "Dude your not that ugly!" She is a nice girl but so wasn't trying to be mean. To be fair I didn't take it to heart and even laughed about it with another workmate.

So I guess I am not hideous but but do qualify to be in this group.

Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## howd this happen

What is ugly tho. I did pretty well growing up but settled down with a girl near 8 yr ago madd. I do think im unattractive but not ugly im sure if I tried to look good and went out with fire ide get abit of attention. Growing up my freind was a magnet but kinda overweight and extremely spotty but his personality loud and proud just gravitated the girls in. So ide say you can look like brad pitt 1999 but if your tucked away slumped over the table then nothing will happen. If a girl even just says hi to you its on why would a girl waste her breath really unless it's an awkward faceoff and shes just polite. But you know if a girl goes out her way to be noticed. Its then upto to give her the confidence to go to phase two of her flirting. 

All us lads wish gals would just walk up say you me lets go. But I bet women feel even more anxious than we do and we post here. Rejection is far worse for girls I think especially with all the efforts they put into a night out building themselves up and then ther girly friends building them up. Just one wrong encounter could make them crash to the floor and want to go home. 

If you truly think your ugly then try to find a celebrity you think you look like most not identical but you know and post that here. I doubt we'll see any austin powers or ugly berthas. 

But remember this is a psychology website not a dating site lol.


----------



## tnetennba

oh good found my place here 
Yes, I'm ugly. I know this. 
I hear people say did you see her face and she'd be hot if her face wasn't like that. And little kids ask me what happend to you? and my cousin tells her kids they have to wash their face so they don't end up like me. my uncle always says to my dad your just gonna leave her like that. and my grandma always asks me if I want a trip to the doctor.
It sucks. As if I didn't know how terrible my face is I get reminded daily.


----------



## frosted

DonnaDunno said:


> Also, I don't scream or throw fits when I look at mirrors...I am actually drawn to staring at my face for hours obsessively...like it's some sort of mystery I can solve and suddenly I won't feel bad about it anymore or something.


^This is exactly how I behave in front of mirrors. Like somehow if I stare long enough, that ugly mug I see will magically morph into a less horrifying one. Like something will click and I'll find some attractiveness hidden there. Well that never happens, so I'm in the club too.


----------



## Alone75

New member signing in, hello fellow uglies! :squeeze


----------



## Princu

I am in


----------



## Pen

:groupThe perfect group for me


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

I guess if you are scared to look in the mirror because you will judge yourself, then you have some issues with how you look


----------



## Fat Man

SpiderInTheCorner said:


> I guess if you are scared to look in the mirror because you will judge yourself, then you have some issues with how you look


Sadly, me in a nutshell...


----------



## spiritedaway

Sounds like my kind of club!


----------



## quakergirl

I can get in this club. With lots of work I look average, if I dont work for it, I look ugly. And it mortifies me to no end. 

My mother, past friends (no friends anymore) and classmates always made sure to comment o my uglyness. When I loose weight, I look average, but Ive ballooned to my heaviest, and :s well my averageness when down the toilet. Ill see if I can skip dinner today. I cant function lately like this. I need big clothes to hide myself and feel good, but cant gather the nerve to go buy the clothes. Its ridiculous. My life's ridicuous right now. And I cant get over my weightgain. Its driving me nuts, I cant accept myself. So I better loose some weight fast now or my life is going to keep ging down the toilet XD 

I am exercising more. I find it hard to not eat when hungry, so thats the problem right now. Ill see how I do this evening. I think ill make myself tea everytime I get hungry.


----------



## quakergirl

I hate looking in the mirror. I avoid them like the plague mostly. Except when im getting ready to go out (fixing hair, putting on face powder), to try and look as least ugly as possible. But it doesnt work, even if i work my magic and look average, because everytime someone looks at me, I think they are looking at me because im ugly. And Then I feel like ****. I start getting faint, get a panic attack or something, and end up in a public bathroom until I cant stand it and get out of there.

I think its funny I came out like I did, because both of my parents are attractive. How annoying lol

I never imagined my twenties would be this ****ty seriously. I thought I would get thinner and get someone to do my hair and eyebrows nice, and look good enough. But.. instead, I gained weight. :S And, look worse. And my life has become a bad joke. Though, I wonder if everyones life could be a bad joke -such is life-. Al though I realize im focusing too much on these things, but I cant shake how much it annoys me, because of how I was raised, and how I grew up. But I enjoy many things. Like rainy days, and good music. Perhaps I should focus on those things more instead.


----------



## quakergirl

*



Hello Guys,
Well Let's start by answering the following question: Which part of your body/face do you really hate ?

Click to expand...

*The fatness in my face is what I hate most. I also dislike my neck. Dont ask. I inherited my neck from my mother. I dont like my lips either. I dont really like anything on my face actually. The question posted is obviously stupid.

I hate the fatness on my body most. Both my parents were super skinny when they were young, now they are just average. Why am I so fat. I only eat when hungry. I guess What I eat is too much, even though I only eat to appease my hunger.

There.


----------



## Dorey23

Not one of you guys are ugly! There is beauty in all! 
This group makes me feel sad, to think that people actually categorise their looks instead of letting people know the true you, on the inside


----------



## aidenmoore

You know you're ugly when people look at you and immediately look away and when you look at your own photos, it ruined your whole day or when you stopped taking pictures of yourself or avoid taking pictures of yourself. ;<


----------



## ToUglyToFly

Hi kittyxbabe


----------



## Danae

I'm definitely worthy of this club. I could be worse, but I have all of the typical 'ugly girl' features... big nose, small eyes, short eyelashes, pinkish-pale skin, flat chest, thin lips, big ears. I remember every single comment people have made about my ugliness vividly... one dude said that I'm so ugly it looks like I have a disease. I was only 12 then and it hurt so much to hear that. People have told me that I'm not ugly but I don't believe them.


----------



## sprawl

I'm pretty ugly but I'm planning to change that someday. Then again, not sure how having delusional hopes for the future changes anything...


----------



## imoneofakind

*I'm new*

*Hello everyone, I joined today, 29th September 2014, and my name is Anna-Maria, anna for short.*


----------



## seagarfy

My kinda club as well haha! Ah well...


----------



## aerach

I'm in the club too! :clap Just spent a while looking at online dating profiles, there's no point in even writing to anyone, never get a response.


----------



## flip5071

Sign me up!


----------



## bulletinabible

i should be the president


----------



## Uglybob23

Sign me up! I can certainly relate to a lot of these posts. It's helpful to hear the experiences of others who have gone through what I've gone through.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky

Us ugly folk should stick together and look out for each other.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

'sup. People gasp when they see me, then exhale while putting their hand on their chest.


----------



## vanilla90

"When everybody loves me, I will never be lonely"


----------



## brothersport

Awesome idea for a club. Im game.


----------



## Byotec

Can i join


----------



## thetown

hey i kinda thought... if everyone in the world was ugly then there would be no such thing as ugliness.

i think we need to kick some people out of the group though... yall ain't even ugly


----------



## Chase926

lol this is absurd.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Ugly is As Ugly Does - Or Something Like That*

I will be happy to be President of the Club !
My face looks like something that went through a meat grinder. :mum

People run in terror when they see me because I look like Frankenstein.
Ever read the story called "The Outsider" by H.P Lovecraft?
The poor ugly monster who grew up alone in a castle and when he finally escaped and got to a home with real people in it, they all fled in terror because he was so horrible to look at? That is ME !!!!

The Outsider:
http://www.dagonbytes.com/thelibrary/lovecraft/theoutsider.htm

( not exaggerating - I am one homely SOB - not handsome at all - rough, ugly facial features ) Nice, good looking women will not even say hello to me or acknowledge my presence. For real.


----------



## Tabris

*joins*


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Nice, good looking women will not even say hello to me or acknowledge my presence. For real.


Sounds like they're not so nice then.


----------



## nomoreants

joined


----------



## Lonelyguy111

LawfulStupid said:


> Sounds like they're not so nice then.


Touche.
Well said.


----------



## Anjelliex

I would say I'd like to join, but reading this thread.. I'll probably be rejected. 

The amount of times I have been called hideous and ugly throughout my life is crazy. I used to be called Shrek at school. 
I don't feel pretty at all. I feel ugly, I'm convince I'm ugly and deep down I also think I am ugly.
I hate everything about my appearence. I try to prove myself wrong by taking lot's of pictures of myself but it never really works.. I always breakdown crying about it. I always see fault and ugliness. The very few I DO like of myself, I think don't look like me at all. xD Hence why I have an avatar. (I don't like using any other picture besides myself from bad experiences) 

People glare at me all the time in public and I believe it's because I'm ugly.. No idea why else I'd be glared at horribly. 

There's more I could say but I don't want to go on. 

So I would love to join but if not then that's okay. I'll find another place where I belong :< heh


----------



## CWe

Not sure if i belong or not


----------



## idoughnutknow

CWe said:


> Not sure if i belong or not


You've got nice eyes and really striking eyebrows. Your snout looks pretty symmetrical too, which helps. You look like the kind of dog that would return the stick to its owner after chasing it through a park. 
I don't think this is the club for you


----------



## CWe

idoughnutknow said:


> You've got nice eyes and really striking eyebrows. Your snout looks pretty symmetrical too, which helps. You look like the kind of dog that would return the stick to its owner after chasing it through a park.
> I don't think this is the club for you


lol thanks


----------



## PassiveAggressive

i belong here :group. wish i didn't but hi


----------



## nycdude

I belong here as well.


----------



## JamieGee

*Hello*

I think it's about time I accepted the fact that i am ugly.. People really dont tell me I am, but I really just feel inferior to everyone else and looked down upon. I'm sick of starving and exhausting myself to be good enough.. aesthetically.I guess I'm just trying too hard. I'll just give up on trying to be 'beautiful' and accept the fact that I'll never be perfect. WOOOO ugly people!! ♥


----------



## Kwlgurl

I'd like to join


----------



## thebigofan

I think I belong in this club.


----------



## cambryan

Yeah, I absolutely belong here.


----------



## mir99sna

Im in, what NeXT?


----------



## killahwail

I don't feel ugly or uncool, but I might be. I havn't gotten any model/movie deals lol, and not always swarmed by the finest of ladies drivin mercedes.

I send my love and respect to all those in the struggle


----------



## Carlfrukt

I'm in.


----------



## Pen

Hush7 said:


> I'm going to start wearing a paper bag over my head when venturing out in public.


Could you actually do this, because I've been considering for a while.


----------



## Eisenberg014

Princu said:


> I am in


You are not. You are not at all. :smile2:


----------



## vsaxena

I'm definitely down. I know I look handsome in my pic, LOL, but my face actually has a bunch of acne scars and moles. And no, the pic is not photoshopped. I take like 100 pics and find the one where I look decent and use it. In the rest of them, I look like crap, lol.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

I'll just leave you my card.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## minimized

Hooray! A place for me.


----------



## Elixer

This is what I'm talking about. I'm ready. I'M READY. I was born for this. Even wrote an elaborate, comprehensive rule book to repel any would be intruders. Do not talk about The Ugly Club, Do not talk about the Ugly Club, and if this is your first night in the Ugly Club......you have to be ugly.


----------



## aliso

Here, here is where I belong, we are what we are.

Say hi to my ugliness

I see a shameful shape 

A monster with feelings

Looking at the man in the mirror


----------



## Megafan

Count me in.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*At least when Halloween comes around I do not have to spend money on a monster mask or costume;
I already look like Frankenstein !!!*


----------



## Florawr

I'm being here, but not with much negativity! I'm sick of friends/family telling me that I'm 'beautiful' when I know I'm not. I have no issue with it, I'm not gonna work to fit into a box for others in the 21st century, where it's cool to just be you. Sure, it doesn't help my SA when people double take at me but that's really their issue, not mine. Own what you are and embrace that you don't owe people anything!


----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## river13

I don't want to belong, but I do. There's nothing I ever wanted more in this life than to be beautiful.


----------



## Vuldoc

What days do we meet? I need to know so I can make time, I have a very busy schedule of being ugly.


----------



## zomb

Nuh uh. I'm the ugliest here.
Can I join?


----------



## punderground

Finding this group really means a lot to me. I know how stupid this may sound, but having the knowledge that I'm not that only one honestly really helps. Like seriously.

I've sort of resigned myself to being ugly and that's... well whatever, but sometimes/always I still fell like I don't want to be beautiful or handsome or photogenic or attractive or pretty or cute or hot or even normal looking, I just want to be less ugly is that too much to ask?


----------



## punderground

*So happy I found this*

Finding this tread has honestly made my week. It really helps knowing that I'm not the only person who find themself horrid and it's in a place where it's okay for me to admit that.

I'm trying really hard to accept it but I still always think that I don't want to be beautiful or handsome or photogenic or attractive or pretty or cute or hot or even normal looking, I just want to be less ugly. Just a little even. Is that too much to ask?

Anyways, this has really helped me.


----------



## uglyloner

Been rejected so many times (and the funny thing is that people that I've had a crush on are all average looking) that I've finally accept the fact that I'm going to be alone for the rest of my life 
But I'm kind of okay with it though
I'm not worthy of anyone's affection anyways


----------



## My Hearse

I've been rejected in Highschool but boy did I look different to how I look now lol.


----------



## Demure

I've found that the people who call themselves ugly are actually quite beautiful, inside and out.


----------



## My Hearse

Demure said:


> I've found that the people who call themselves ugly are actually quite beautiful, inside and out.


Aww, your positivity may not be welcomed here in this thread unfortunately. >


----------



## Rodin

I hope if there is reincarnation I come back uglier. You know, just for the challenge.


----------



## SmartCar

This thread is still going?


----------



## Real0325

I've been with the same woman 15 yrs and can count on one hand how many times I've been called handsome by her, but when I look in the mirror I gain a better understanding of why that is!


----------



## Stoner Witch

Real0325 said:


> I've been with the same woman 15 yrs and can count on one hand how many times I've been called handsome by her, but when I look in the mirror I gain a better understanding of why that is!


OMG this !

Instantly fell in love with this thread :yay


----------



## xxDark Horse

ugly guy checking in.

I don't think i'm hideous but I know i'm no male model either. Probably a 5 or 6 at best. I'd be considered a 4 on normal days.


----------



## dune87

I'm funny and awkward looking. Bad genetics and not very good health. Not winning any beauty contests for sure! Feminine charm? Let me laugh. 

We could call the club "snugly" and have no mirrors on the walls. Or we could have distorting mirrors so we would look normal.


----------



## klvmm

I belong in this group so hard. I have bad acne scarring and hyperpigmentation all over my face. My face is significantly unsymmetrical, my nose is not the correct proportions with my lips, i have bushy out of control eyebrows, curly/afro hair that is damaged by hard water and years of straighting, (only to realise i look better with my hair as it is naturally as i could hide in it) and a giant forehead. 

The bonus for this is years of bullying from the opposite gender to a point where my mum decided to place me in a all girls school. Females are just as bad and judgemental as males. On top of that, everyone avoids sitting near me in seminars and avoids eye contact. 

And people (being my family) still want to tell me I am beautiful. It's not like they can tell me I am ugly, because that's bad parenting :l

(Sorry for the rant)


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat

I think a big criteria should be how much crap you get from other people calling you ugly, especially strangers. I'd consider myself about 2.5/10. I can get some real crap from girls occassionaly and from other guys when the issue comes up about popularity with girls. to be honest, I've gotten so much crap from the girls in my race, I really can't stand any of them. I find other races much more respectful and I give it back.


----------



## GreyWorld

I've known I was ugly ever since I was in elementary school and the other kids told me so.  I wish I could afford plastic surgery. I'd have everything changed.


----------



## NIGHT TERRORZ

im also ugly because of acne scars, i have beautiful friends who tell me not to care about what other people think. thats bs bcuz the number 1 person who would agree with society is me. i see it when i meet new people. the way they look at me cuz of my scars. i use to be attractive without the acne scars... but now people cringe n look the other way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thetah

My acne scars look pretty bad under certain lights.

Have you considered laser surgery?


----------



## NIGHT TERRORZ

not everyone could afford laser surgery but i am using bio oil on my scars n got rid of the redness. now i just have dents on my cheeks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BoopBoop

Finally! A place where I feel comfortable. I'm hideous. But it's nothing new and I've accepted it. I mean it's not like I had a choice


----------



## pandana

Oh, I could get comfy here.


----------



## JDsays

my time has come.


----------



## longtimenolove

Guess this is my club. I remember one of my most heart breaking moments in life was when I was feeling pretty cocky after hooking up with some attractive guy. Cockiness didn't last long, someone looked me in the eyes and told me that guys will sleep with anyone no matter what they look like. God that hurt.


----------



## Valentin4

*Aajajajjajajaja*

I AM GORGEOUS, GOD HAS BLESSED ME WITH AMAZING GENES IN WHICH I PROUDLY THANK MY PARENTS FOR.

FOR ANYONE WHO FEELS LIKE A MONSTROUS BEAST PLEASE DO NOT HESITATE IN CONTACTING ME THROUGH KIK. (Meredith.hersman)

XXXXXXXX


----------



## TristanTehGamer

Sorry everyone who wants to be the top ugly person because im pretty sure i topped all of you


----------



## Wirt

can i party with you guys?


----------



## skyisblue

As with other things, you may want to consider not letting one thing stop you from progressing forward with life. 

I see a lot of folks coming on here trying to achieve a self-fulfilling prophesy. 

You want people to tell you the reason you are where you are in life is because of something out of control. 

You'll find that even if people do agree with you, you will not get anywhere. 

Don't let your physical appearance run your life. 

I myself am not ugly but that hasn't impacted my life in a manner where I have gained a lot socially.

I am probably just as alone as you, if not more alone.


----------



## Joe

I'm ugly, but I reckon if I made an attempt on my appearance I'd at least hit average. If I had a nice body too then I'd have to tell the ladies no.


----------



## calichick

Don't worry, beautiful people are ugly too.

Inside that is.

Most of us are spiteful, jealous creatures because society has instilled in us a never fulfilling curse that which is something which may never fully be attained (perfection).

You guys have it better off not being held to ridiculous expectations anyways.

Not to mention, people actually talk to you. Instead of staring that is.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

better put out an invite to ICod.. he's ugly inside and out..

:lol


----------



## PrincessV

Valentin4 said:


> I AM GORGEOUS, GOD HAS BLESSED ME WITH AMAZING GENES IN WHICH I PROUDLY THANK MY PARENTS FOR.
> 
> FOR ANYONE WHO FEELS LIKE A MONSTROUS BEAST PLEASE DO NOT HESITATE IN CONTACTING ME THROUGH KIK. (Meredith.hersman)
> 
> XXXXXXXX





JDsays said:


> my time has come.


SO FUNNY ^^


thinkstoomuch101 said:


> better put out an invite to ICod.. he's ugly inside and out..
> 
> :lol


Lol no he's not xD


----------



## 7th.Streeter

longtimenolove said:


> Guess this is my club. I remember one of my most heart breaking moments in life was when I was feeling pretty cocky after hooking up with some attractive guy. Cockiness didn't last long, someone looked me in the eyes and told me that guys will sleep with anyone no matter what they look like. God that hurt.


Wow, who told you that? :/ its true ..but still


----------



## 7th.Streeter

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> better put out an invite to ICod.. he's ugly inside and out..
> 
> :lol


Damn savage af


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

yep yep..

he should learn to pick his battles..

that is all..


----------



## MobiusX

they call me freddy kruegar junior, so many holes on my face it's disgusting to look, I'm so ugly girls don't like looking at me


----------



## SaladDays

if this is a club for uglies, i declare myself your king and you, my subjects


----------



## 7th.Streeter

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> yep yep..
> 
> he should learn to pick his battles..
> 
> that is all..


Lmao &#128514;


----------



## 7th.Streeter

MobiusX said:


> they call me freddy kruegar junior, so many holes on my face it's disgusting to look, I'm so ugly girls don't like looking at me


You aren't ugly.


----------



## Ameenah

7th.Streeter said:


> You aren't ugly.


Agreed


----------



## KangalLover

As you can see in my avatar I belong here.


----------



## Orbiter

Judging by people's reaction in school on me back then and how people look at me outside, I must be regularly ugly at least.
Girls can't look at me for very long, so there is another clear indicator of my not-so-good-lookingness (?) lol.


----------



## Shawn81

Flat face. Nasty skin. Front tooth gap. Dog face. I challenge the leader for the role of alpha.


I sense false uglies here under the bridge ( Dune :roll )


----------



## markwalters2

I'm afraid I'll be stopped from joining this club.


----------



## KangalLover

Shawn81 said:


> Flat face. Nasty skin. Front tooth gap. Dog face. I challenge the leader for the role of alpha.
> 
> I sense false uglies here under the bridge ( Dune :roll )


look at my profile pic and honestly tell me you are uglier than me :serious:

I have been told straight to my face i'm ugly many times :crying::crying:

Even when I had a gf she wouldn't tell me I'm good looking lol.

When i was in highschool my "friends" always told me the only way I could marry a girl was that either she was blind or brain damaged :serious:

Worst thing was one time I asked a girl out and she told me I was too ugly for her. I think after that I stopped trying to find a gf for at least 6 month


----------



## 658298

yaass, me too. ugly & ***** face...


----------



## Orbiter

kimsungbabak said:


> look at my profile pic and honestly tell me you are uglier than me :serious:
> 
> I have been told straight to my face i'm ugly many times :crying::crying:
> 
> Even when I had a gf she wouldn't tell me I'm good looking lol.
> 
> When i was in highschool my "friends" always told me the only way I could marry a girl was that either she was blind or brain damaged :serious:
> 
> Worst thing was one time I asked a girl out and she told me I was too ugly for her. I think after that I stopped trying to find a gf for at least 6 month


Why was she even together with you if your looks didn't appeal to her?
Doesn't make sense to me.
Though I'm sorry to hear about people's remarks about you.


----------



## Shawn81

kimsungbabak said:


> look at my profile pic and honestly tell me you are uglier than me :serious:
> 
> I have been told straight to my face i'm ugly many times :crying::crying:
> 
> Even when I had a gf she wouldn't tell me I'm good looking lol.
> 
> When i was in highschool my "friends" always told me the only way I could marry a girl was that either she was blind or brain damaged :serious:
> 
> Worst thing was one time I asked a girl out and she told me I was too ugly for her. I think after that I stopped trying to find a gf for at least 6 month


I think the attention you just mentioned is more than I've ever gotten at all. You look pretty normal to me.

I forgot to mention the cowlick-ridden beard and the shaved head as a pathetic attempt to hide the long gone hairline/skullet. And the awkward weight distribution.


----------



## KangalLover

@Orbiter
Well she told me I was kind and honest and blah blah blah and we also had a lot of things in common.


----------



## Orbiter

kimsungbabak said:


> @*Orbiter*
> Well she told me I was kind and honest and blah blah blah and we also had a lot of things in common.


Then all of a sudden, your looks didn't suit her, just out of the blue?


----------



## KangalLover

Orbiter said:


> Then all of a sudden, your looks didn't suit her, just out of the blue?


She didn't find me ugly but she never told me I was handsome or good looking,....


----------



## Orbiter

kimsungbabak said:


> She didn't find me ugly but she never told me I was handsome or good looking,....


Wow, I can't understand some people.
If you start a relationship with someone, the person you are together with is actually handsome in your eyes, or else why getting together in the first place?
I can't grasp that behavior.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Orbiter said:


> Wow, I can't understand some people.
> If you start a relationship with someone, the person you are together with is actually handsome in your eyes, or else why getting together in the first place?
> I can't grasp that behavior.


I don't know if this happens with other people, but it does with me. A person can become physically attractive to me because of who they are, how they treat me, if their values mesh with mine. On the flip side, if a person is instantly physically attractive to me, they can become physically unattractive if I find aspects of their personality distasteful.


----------



## somechick17

Finally a place where I belong!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnDoe26

Wow, I'm surprised this thread is still going.

Our kind really should have its own sub forum. "The Visually Unfortunate".


----------



## LilSugar

I have found my people.


----------



## Jagua Piru

Ugly is something you dont like


----------



## Orbiter

Jagua Piru said:


> Ugly is something you dont like


Pretty much.


----------



## neckbeard

I've been called ugly many times in my life. Hello there


----------



## Orbiter

neckbeard said:


> I've been called ugly many times in my life. Hello there


You look pretty fine to me mate.
You have well defined facial futures.
That is considered attractive on men.


----------



## BiagioScanz444

I'm not exactly ugly... but I REFUSE to be one with the beautiful people (their personalities annoy me). 

Therefore, sign me in :grin2:


----------



## SAgirl

I've been called ugly before so I guess that means that I get to join.


----------



## NoDak81

I suppose I could join...


----------



## Chelsalina

I'm ugly and proud, sign me up


----------



## Damon

I'm in. :nerd:


----------



## wishin and hopin

hi everyone


----------



## itsoover

its insane what *UGLINEESS *can do to a normal human being...

just kill me already


----------



## Telliblah

tralala


----------



## SilentRobot

Yep. I'm joining this one. I've been called ugly a lot of times during my teenage years and sometimes have snarky comments made about my face still.


----------



## MrX2016

This is the right thread for me cause I am very ugly. Last night I had the thought how do ugly people know that they ARE ugly and it'S very easy. Nobody is telling me that I look normal or good and when I ask people if they see what I see and then they are acting nice... oh you dont look bad at all and blah blah. That is actutally even more hurting. Here'S the prove:


----------



## JohnDoe26

MrX2016 said:


> This is the right thread for me cause I am very ugly. Last night I had the thought how do ugly people know that they ARE ugly and it'S very easy. Nobody is telling me that I look normal or good and when I ask people if they see what I see and then they are acting nice... oh you dont look bad at all and blah blah. That is actutally even more hurting.


Evan Peter's, is that you?










You know how many girls get their panties wet over him?

You are not ugly. In your case, it's probably the vibe you give out.


----------



## Dartagnon81

Hi! I'm new here. I'm dwindling into crisis mode. I'm getting married this year and although we have been together for 10 years I have been having serious trouble coping with being ugly and knowing that my bf doesn't find me attractive. It hurts and even though I know that he loves me, I can't help but feel like ultimately he's only with me because he doesn't feel that he can get anyone better. I can't help but wish he would be proud to be with me. I intend on getting a nose job, but he doesn't want me to get it until after the wedding "in case it gets botched". Money is tight and I worry that it will be put on the backburner and I'll be this ugly forever and he will just always find me unattractive. I don't know what else to do right now.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I'm in


> I'm ugly and proud


+1 Amen.


----------



## ar7

Im in!


----------



## uglyaznboi72

glad i found this group, because i happen to be the UGLIEST of all the UGLIES, honey


----------



## uglyaznboi72

you should hear the many stories i gotta tell you .. starting with the last job i worked at .. oh the Claims dept. people there were SO rude!!


----------



## uglyaznboi72

here is my pic, and you tell me how ugly i look, honey ...

http://tinypic.com/m/j8mzhh/2


----------



## Indigo11

No one is ugly.

If people call you ugly then it's an issue with them, they are the one's who are unhappy, living a bad life, have problems, they are the ugly ones!

You may feel ugly because it is your state or mind of beliefs. It could also be the vibe you are giving out, your poor body language and your lack of self confidence.

Beauty is all in your qualities, if you are kind, compassionate, honest, trustworthy, generous, fair, helpful, then are beautiful! You are a human being and everyone deserves to be accepted and valued. No one is better than the other.

Everyone is beautiful to me  Other things make you beautiful such as your intellect, charm, strength of character.


----------



## Indigo11

MrX2016 said:


> This is the right thread for me cause I am very ugly. Last night I had the thought how do ugly people know that they ARE ugly and it'S very easy. Nobody is telling me that I look normal or good and when I ask people if they see what I see and then they are acting nice... oh you dont look bad at all and blah blah. That is actutally even more hurting. Here'S the prove:


Looks for a man doesn't matter, being a man, having character, personality, qualities, earning and most importantly having confidence is all what what matters.

Your valuable just because your a man.


----------



## NewDawn

Indigo11 said:


> Looks for a man doesn't matter, being a man, having character, personality, qualities, earning and most importantly having confidence is all what what matters.


Looks do matter in getting in a relationship and getting unpaid sex as a guy though really.


----------



## Indigo11

NewDawn said:


> Looks do matter in getting in a relationship and getting unpaid sex as a guy though really.


Every time I go to shopping mall, weddings, functions, cinema, i always see an average looking guy with the beautiful, attractive female, I've been observing for a long time. 85% of these men are not handsome. In one wedding I went to last year, literally this stunning looking women (one of the best looking I've ever seen) was with an average looking guy, I would not call him good looking.

I thought looks matter but they do not. It can help, only if you are confident and have things going for you.

Your confidence and the way you hold yourself matters. A man will have to approach, no women will come to a man.


----------



## NewDawn

Indigo11 said:


> Every time I go to shopping mall, weddings, functions, cinema, i always see an average looking guy with the beautiful, attractive female, I've been observing for a long time. 85% of these men are not handsome. In one wedding I went to last year, literally this stunning looking women (one of the best looking I've ever seen) was with an average looking guy, I would not call him good looking.
> 
> I thought looks matter but they do not. It can help, only if you are confident and have things going for you.
> 
> Your confidence and the way you hold yourself matters. A man will have to approach, no women will come to a man.


You find 85% of men unattractive that's all this proves, that's normal as most women have tastes and niches for a certain type of man only. Most men find the average woman attractive, while most women will find the average guy unattractive.

More model looking guys do get approached also, it happens in the street, clubs, school. Looks do matter for guys as well like it or not, especially if they lack in other ways, they're poor, unconfident ect ect ect. 
_Staff edit_


----------



## dancehearttrapedinbody

I would like to join in this group. Maybe talk a bit when I'm no longer in tears


----------



## Repix

Sign me up!


----------



## loneremo

I am ugly and proud of it.


----------



## dancehearttrapedinbody

This morning i woke up feeling terrible. I can't stand dressing my self or doing my makeup. Feels like all the mirrors are cursed. I can't go out like this, but I can't stay home forever either. Can't really afford any plastic surgery. I see no other option than to killl my self


----------



## Aleida

This is where I belong.


----------



## dancehearttrapedinbody

MrX2016 said:


> This is the right thread for me cause I am very ugly. Last night I had the thought how do ugly people know that they ARE ugly and it'S very easy. Nobody is telling me that I look normal or good and when I ask people if they see what I see and then they are acting nice... oh you dont look bad at all and blah blah. That is actutally even more hurting. Here'S the prove:


You look normal btw. Not really ugly


----------



## MobiusX

let's give each other nicknames, I have acne holes on my face so call me Freddy Krueger Junior


----------



## ILoveBread

Hi everyone! I hope you're all well. I've been looking for somewhere like this. I'm neither competitive nor a gambler (in fact I'm a middle-aged, worthless, repulsive and pathetic loser) but I reckon I'm one of the ugliest people in the world. I'm fat too. But that's another story. It's great to feel at home, not that I am saying for a second that anyone here is ugly! All I know is that I am. I hate looking in mirrors or going out because it means others see me and it's not really fair on them. I don't like eating out because a) I'm fat and b) I don't want to put people off their food. I'm poor as well so I can't afford surgery. I just sit in my apartment on my own all the time when I am not at work. I like doing that, I get to read, watch YouTube and now I can post here! Am very thankful ?


----------



## Andre

ILoveBread said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you're all well. I've been looking for somewhere like this. I'm neither competitive nor a gambler (in fact I'm a middle-aged, worthless, repulsive and pathetic loser) but I reckon I'm one of the ugliest people in the world. I'm fat too. But that's another story. It's great to feel at home, not that I am saying for a second that anyone here is ugly! All I know is that I am. I hate looking in mirrors or going out because it means others see me and it's not really fair on them. I don't like eating out because a) I'm fat and b) I don't want to put people off their food. I'm poor as well so I can't afford surgery. I just sit in my apartment on my own all the time when I am not at work. I like doing that, I get to read, watch YouTube and now I can post here! Am very thankful ?


I just clicked on this one because I love bread, too.

Sitting at home alone is ok sometimes, but you want to get out more, and have people over.


----------



## ysn

Good plan..i'm in..make an ugly people thread in which everyone posts his photo..

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I'm too ugly for your club sorry :c


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Will there be hot chicks at this club ?


----------



## truant

ILoveBread said:


> I hate looking in mirrors or going out because it means others see me and it's not really fair on them


This is exactly how I feel. The world would be a nicer place without me in it. I wish people didn't make it so difficult to do everyone a favor.


----------



## Scar4lf

I'd like to join. This will be the first time I've joined a club. So what's the first thing we do in these things?


----------



## Scattered24

NO ONE IS UGLY END OF STORY!!!

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## ILoveBread

Scattered24 said:


> NO ONE IS UGLY END OF STORY!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


That is very kind of you but with respect until you've lived with being as repulsive, fat, worthless and grotesque as I am for example it's easy for you to say.


----------



## truant

Scattered24 said:


> NO ONE IS UGLY END OF STORY!!!


Lol.

No one's ugly, it's just that some people are no one's type.


----------



## euphoria04

Ugly person checking in. 


legit 1/10 IRL


----------



## Svarog11

i don't know why i'm so ugly tbh. my dad looks like harrison ford and i look horrible


----------



## AFoundLady

I belong here


----------



## ILoveBread

truant said:


> Scattered24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE IS UGLY END OF STORY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> No one's ugly, it's just that some people are no one's type.
Click to expand...

Well we will have to respectfully agree to disagree. You haven't seen me!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Well no one made comments when asking what I looked like in those videos, so I guess there's nothing positive.

The good looking guy, ljubo, who either has terrible BDD or is a troll, get's all the comments.


----------



## TryingMara

Brum Hiker said:


> Well no one made comments when asking what I looked like in those videos, so I guess there's nothing positive.
> 
> The good looking guy, ljubo, who either has terrible BDD or is a troll, get's all the comments.


I watched the Birmingham video yesterday (looked as though you were walking through a city centre. I couldn't hear all of it, b/c I was on the train). Wasn't long before I lost service and didn't log back in till today. Like so many others on this site that claim to be ugly- you're not and not even close to it. Everyone is extremely harsh when describing themselves. I hate my looks too, so I get it. I enjoyed the video and you look like a friend of mine


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

TryingMara said:


> I watched the Birmingham video yesterday (looked as though you were walking through a city centre. I couldn't hear all of it, b/c I was on the train). Wasn't long before I lost service and didn't log back in till today. Like so many others on this site that claim to be ugly- you're not and not even close to it. Everyone is extremely harsh when describing themselves. I hate my looks too, so I get it. I enjoyed the video and you look like a friend of mine


Hi Mara,

It was Birmingham City Centre I was walking through.

Thanks for the positive comments. :grin2:

It annoy's the **** out of me even thinking for a second what I look like.

Maybe I have BDD, but more the obsessive side of it, instead of seeing a monster in the mirror.

Sometimes I think I might look quite good. Other times I feel like I looked weird, especially if my face is exposed after a clean shave and I've shaved my head.

I've been damaged by past comments by people, and it's tough to let go of that.


----------



## MobiusX

I'm not the reincarnation of Freddy Krueger but the acne scars left on my face makes it look like I am. It's disgusting to have to look at these scars forever, especially on my nose, that's the worse, if I spent time to think about it I will end up crying, I had it for so many years that I just accepted the fact I am ugly and will always be. I already went to dermatologists, they said there isn't anything they can do to fix it since it's too deep

I need a mask or masks I can put in public places. It has to be high quality masks and I want something I will design. I might take a little of many horror masks and make it my own or entirely different or similar


----------



## nbar

MobiusX said:


> I'm not the reincarnation of Freddy Krueger but the acne scars left on my face makes it look like I am. It's disgusting to have to look at these scars forever, especially on my nose, that's the worse, if I spent time to think about it I will end up crying, I had it for so many years that I just accepted the fact I am ugly and will always be. I already went to dermatologists, they said there isn't anything they can do to fix it since it's too deep
> 
> I need a mask or masks I can put in public places. It has to be high quality masks and I want something I will design. I might take a little of many horror masks and make it my own or entirely different or similar


I know how you feel. I'm an otherwise normal looking guy but I have terrible scarring on my chin and cheeks. I've thought about having something done about them but so many people say that laser treatments end up making things worse and that would probably tip me over the edge. I don't have a hope with women. If they could have a guy without scarring, which is the vast majority of the population, why would they want me?


----------



## 2Milk

inb4 really good looking people post their pictures calling themselves ugly and ruining everything.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

I would take this thread more seriously if there wasn't 18 pages of people trying to prove that they are ugly, but instead they are very good looking .


----------



## ljubo

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I would take this thread more seriously if there wasn't 18 pages of people trying to prove that they are ugly, but instead they are very good looking .


show picture of you


----------



## FluffyHAT

Kinda grinds my gears when people say they are ugly when they are like a 7

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ILoveBread

MobiusX said:


> I'm not the reincarnation of Freddy Krueger but the acne scars left on my face makes it look like I am. It's disgusting to have to look at these scars forever, especially on my nose, that's the worse, if I spent time to think about it I will end up crying, I had it for so many years that I just accepted the fact I am ugly and will always be. I already went to dermatologists, they said there isn't anything they can do to fix it since it's too deep
> 
> I need a mask or masks I can put in public places. It has to be high quality masks and I want something I will design. I might take a little of many horror masks and make it my own or entirely different or similar


I would LOVE a mask. Great idea! I feel guilty about going out because it means people have to look at me. I don't go to restaurants not just because I'm disgustingly obese but I think I put people off their food. I don't go out socially because of that. Well that and because people don't invite me of course - I don't have any friends really. But that's ok. It's lucky I'm a loner!!


----------



## truant

^ I also think masks are a great idea. I've always wished I could get away with wearing one.


----------



## Curious George

Count me in as a fellow ugly
Man it's tough, went to have a meal with the family and inlaws today
The waitress gave eye contact and smiles to everyone at the table except me who she did a great job of subtlety ignoring even though I was sitting right in the centre of the table

Just another day in my ugly life


----------



## ILoveBread

Curious George said:


> Count me in as a fellow ugly
> Man it's tough, went to have a meal with the family and inlaws today
> The waitress gave eye contact and smiles to everyone at the table except me who she did a great job of subtlety ignoring even though I was sitting right in the centre of the table
> 
> Just another day in my ugly life


I hear you bro. In a visually-obsessed world it's hard when one looks so repulsive. I'm not saying for a millisecond that you are - rather, I am - and although I accept it, it's not easy at times. As a person, I have an equally ugly personality too, so one feels pretty isolated, though deservedly so. Guess it's the luck of the draw.


----------



## ILoveBlood

I have a good friend and she very recently got out of a relationship and has been planning to play hooky with a bunch of people so I asked if she would ***** me. She said yeah, we started hanging out, being touchy and she changed from some jeans to these booty shorts that didn't even cover half her ***. Then I go to make a move and she tells me she's nervous and doesn't want to get feeling for me. Then the next day I find out she's at another guys house ****ing him, it would have hurt less if she just told me she though I was ugly and was just using me as the tool I was, even though I was being friendly because I actually thought she was a friend.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## castelli

+1 !!
I hope I'm at the right place. I'm not here for that "everybody is beautiful " or something like that...because guess what? It's always coming from good looking people who don't understand how hard is it to be ugly in today's world.
I thought that I've already accepted that this is my life and that I'll have to be twice as smart and funny to have friends. But...sometimes I get carried away, so I have to constantly remind myself how ugly I am and this is how I ended up here 

Poslano sa mog SM-G361F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Luxx

Count in me in too lol










About me:
- ugly girl
- 20 
- From England


----------



## MobiusX

customize masks I want to create and be able to wear them in public, maybe it should socially acceptable to do this, just imagine being at a store shopping and people including you wearing masks

He wears a mask just to cover the raw flesh
A rather ugly brother with flows that's gorgeous
Drop dead joints hit the whips like bird ****
They need it like a hole in they head or a third tit 
​


----------



## Svarog11

I should be president of this club lol.


----------



## zeroften

*Desperate b/c im ugly*

:crying:I know I am homely because people keep on telling me so.


----------



## zeroften

Me:
- homely female
- early 30s 
- From US, H-town


----------



## zeroften

I have been think about a mask. I wonder if one did do so would it be okay.


----------



## misski

It feels like 90% of my problems would be resolved if I at least look average or attractive. I'm working on it, but I, for the life of me, just can't seem to get it together.


----------



## GettingIntoMedicine

You guys would fit well into a website called "lookism.net" just Google it, I'm not a member of that site but have come across it in the past.


----------



## MTCC27

Is this club still accepting new members?


----------



## misski

GettingIntoMedicine said:


> You guys would fit well into a website called "lookism.net" just Google it, I'm not a member of that site but have come across it in the past.


I don't think that's a good website. It's a website catered to the red pill crowd, which is a group that enables toxic behaviors and mindset. If you're looking to have a distorted view of women, then join that website. If you're just an average Joe or Jane not looking to be hateful towards anybody or any group of people and actually wants to be a mentally healthy person, stay away and look for advice elsewhere.

Plus, I'm sure a lot of the advice perpetuated there to look more attractive is to get a haircut, be more stylish, get a tan, workout, better skin care routine, whiten teeth, be more confident, etc.


----------



## GettingIntoMedicine

misski said:


> I don't think that's a good website. It's a website catered to the red pill crowd, which is a group that enables toxic behaviors and mindset. If you're looking to have a distorted view of women, then join that website. If you're just an average Joe or Jane not looking to be hateful towards anybody or any group of people and actually wants to be a mentally healthy person, stay away and look for advice elsewhere.
> 
> Plus, I'm sure a lot of the advice perpetuated there to look more attractive is to get a haircut, be more stylish, get a tan, workout, better skin care routine, whiten teeth, be more confident, etc.


Yeah its not the site for me. Its just people who are obsessed with their looks could find the site of some use, but as you say, the site focuses too much on putting women and themselves down rather than actually trying to "improve" their appearance and better themselves.


----------



## misski

GettingIntoMedicine said:


> Yeah its not the site for me. Its just people who are obsessed with their looks could find the site of some use, but as you say, the site focuses too much on putting women and themselves down rather than actually trying to "improve" their appearance and better themselves.


This is a coincidence, but literally the day before, I came across a funny post on Reddit that was being quoted by a subreddit that mocks people with toxic mindsets like that, and the post mentioned the term "lookmaxxing". I had no clue what it meant so I googled and I came across that website and found out that it's a subset of the red pill group. That's the only reason why I know about that website! I recognized red pill right away.

It sucks because when I first found out about it, I was interested in joining until I realized that the members are sort of evil and very angry. :laugh::


----------



## GettingIntoMedicine

misski said:


> This is a coincidence, but literally the day before, I came across a funny post on Reddit that was being quoted by a subreddit that mocks people with toxic mindsets like that, and the post mentioned the term "lookmaxxing". I had no clue what it meant so I googled and I came across that website and found out that it's a subset of the red pill group. That's the only reason why I know about that website! I recognized red pill right away.
> 
> It sucks because when I first found out about it, I was interested in joining until I realized that the members are sort of evil and very angry. :laugh::


Haha I see :laugh:


----------



## zeroften

*Socializing*

Does anyone reside in hTown and would like to socialize? Looking for others like myself who are extremely discriminated because of their looks/FACE.


----------



## woke up like this

*Ugly girl in NYC*

Ugly girl checking in. Not a. Lotta girls on here. The world is so much more cruel to ugly females. Wow is us.:O


----------



## Kim Allan

There's no such thing as ugly people. Just lazy people.
Anyone can put on good clothes and makeup for girls and you can go from a 3 to a solid 9 or 10.
It's not that hard.....


----------



## castelli

Kim Allan said:


> There's no such thing as ugly people. Just lazy people.
> Anyone can put on good clothes and makeup for girls and you can go from a 3 to a solid 9 or 10.
> It's not that hard.....


I wouldn't say that ugliness and non groomed look are the same. I'm a girl who loves makeup and wears it everyday, but that doesn't change the fact that my face has unappealing features :/

Poslano sa mog SM-G361F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## BoxJellyfish

Make up can only do so much, it can't cover up a bad bone structure or facial shape. Sometimes surgery can't even fix these things either.


----------



## ljubo

most people that think they are ugly....are wrong.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Kim Allan said:


> There's no such thing as ugly people. Just lazy people.
> Anyone can put on good clothes and makeup for girls and you can go from a 3 to a solid 9 or 10.
> It's not that hard.....


You're an ignorant fool.

Putting on "good clothes" doesn't make you not ugly. If it was that easy, I would be mother****ing Brad Pitt and have 500 friends and a smoking hawt girlfriend.

I tried wearing a nice shirt and what'd I get for my trouble? People basically saying I'm too ugly to be wearing such a thing.

The old addage "You can put makeup on a pig but it's still a pig" exists for a reason.

All you are doing is minimising others' issues and saying it's all in their head.


----------



## ljubo

Beast And The Harlot said:


> You're an ignorant fool.
> 
> Putting on "good clothes" doesn't make you not ugly. If it was that easy, I would be mother****ing Brad Pitt and have 500 friends and a smoking hawt girlfriend.
> 
> I tried wearing a nice shirt and what'd I get for my trouble? People basically saying I'm too ugly to be wearing such a thing.
> 
> The old addage "You can put makeup on a pig but it's still a pig" exists for a reason.
> 
> All you are doing is minimising others' issues and saying it's all in their head.


no need to call people "igorant fool", take a chill pill.

he is right.....in some way. most people are good looking in their way, only perhaps 1 % is not good looking at all. i have seen many pictures of you and you are not part of that 1 %. in fact you are above average. you most have BDD. therapists and pills will help you to get ride of the BDD. Read some books about seelf-esteem also, and do some yoga and medition.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_dysmorphic_disorder

people who told that you are ugly are just dochbags, it does not mean everyone think you are ugly mate. And perhaps some people who called you bad things did it for a reason, perhaps you where rude. (it still not does it okay for them to call you names ofcourse).

minimising? i think more like he is trying to help. what should he say otherwise, "yes, you are all ugly! hahaha"?


----------



## castelli

ljubo said:


> minimising? i think more like he is trying to help. what should he say otherwise, "yes, you are all ugly! hahaha"?


Most of the people here dont seek for help just for companion. We know we're ugly.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

ljubo said:


> no need to call people "igorant fool", take a chill pill.
> 
> he is right.....in some way. most people are good looking in their way, only perhaps 1 % is not good looking at all. i have seen many pictures of you and you are not part of that 1 %. in fact you are above average. you most have BDD. therapists and pills will help you to get ride of the BDD. Read some books about seelf-esteem also, and do some yoga and medition.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_dysmorphic_disorder
> 
> people who told that you are ugly are just dochbags, it does not mean everyone think you are ugly mate. And perhaps some people who called you bad things did it for a reason, perhaps you where rude. (it still not does it okay for them to call you names ofcourse).
> 
> minimising? i think more like he is trying to help. what should he say otherwise, "yes, you are all ugly! hahaha"?


As I was reading my reply after having posted it, I realised calling the user an "ignorant fool" was a bit harsh.

But what you (and others) have to realise is...after being demonised and neglected because of my face...well, basically my entire body (as well as my mental defects), and to see someone say something as vapid and asinine as (paraphrasing here) "ugly people don't exist, just lazy people" and "putting on nice clothes will make you not ugly", I'm not going to just let that **** slide. Neither should anyone else who has a similar case. I am not going to have my experiences and feelings be disregarded, which this person was clearly doing.

I will apologise for my crass and rude behaviour toward said member. I will, however, not aplogise for feeling negatively about their words.

I am not meaning in any way to antagonise you @ljubo, just explaining my feelings and help make sense of my previous post. I am sorry.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

ljubo said:


> no need to call people "igorant fool", take a chill pill.
> 
> he is right.....in some way. most people are good looking in their way, only perhaps 1 % is not good looking at all. i have seen many pictures of you and you are not part of that 1 %. in fact you are above average. you most have BDD. therapists and pills will help you to get ride of the BDD. Read some books about seelf-esteem also, and do some yoga and medition.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_dysmorphic_disorder
> 
> people who told that you are ugly are just dochbags, it does not mean everyone think you are ugly mate. And perhaps some people who called you bad things did it for a reason, perhaps you where rude. (it still not does it okay for them to call you names ofcourse).
> 
> minimising? i think more like he is trying to help. what should he say otherwise, "yes, you are all ugly! hahaha"?


As I was reading my reply after having posted it, I realised calling the user an "ignorant fool" was a bit harsh.

But what you (and others) have to realise is...after being demonised and neglected because of my face...well, basically my entire body (as well as my mental defects), and to see someone say something as vapid and asinine as (paraphrasing here) "ugly people don't exist, just lazy people" and "putting on nice clothes will make you not ugly", I'm not going to just let that **** slide. Neither should anyone else who has a similar case. I am not going to have my experiences and feelings be disregarded, which this person was clearly doing.

I will apologise for my crass and rude behaviour toward said member. I will, however, not aplogise for feeling negatively about their words.

I am not meaning in any way to antagonise you @ljubo, just explaining my feelings and help make sense of my previous post. I am sorry.


----------



## Psychologistemily

Hello lovely people!
I would love for you to help me with my final year project. I am a psychology student at the University of York and I am researching how people feel about their bodies. It only takes 15 minutes to complete and I will be forever grateful!

Here is the link https://goo.gl/forms/TNmPtSQWfC93wTk93 (don't worry its just a google form link, nothing dodgy)

Thank you!


----------



## Terrible Chick

Hey everyone! I'm new. I'm excited to be a part of this goup. I can't wait to share some of my experiences and get positive feedback because let's face it, we all need positive feedback right?


----------



## Bornthisway

*Hi all!*

Hey guys, I know this is an old thread, but I think that this is a great support group! A lot of people just don't know what it's like to be considered ugly in a society that puts so much value on attractiveness. It effects our everyday lives, our self esteem, and it's a struggle to just leave the house sometimes. It gets really OLD to constantly fight your feelings of inadequacy for things you don't have any control of. I mean, yes there are some things you can do like work out, but things like bone structure don't just get "jogged away." And yes there is surgery, but not only is it extremely expensive, but there is a taboo against plastic surgery. I mean, it's not enough to be judged on a daily bases for how you were born, but how dare you try to change yourself with cosmetic surgery.


----------



## mcpon14

Man, I'm so ugly that I can't even get into the Ugly People's Club, lol.


----------



## mcpon14

coyeyes said:


> Hi


Hi 

Edit: If that wasn't for me, I apologize for my response.


----------



## truant

Bornthisway said:


> there is a taboo against plastic surgery. I mean, it's not enough to be judged on a daily bases for how you were born, but how dare you try to change yourself with cosmetic surgery.


Even calling yourself ugly is frowned on these days. "Everyone is beautiful", which means we all have to pretend that being ugly isn't 'really' a problem. And if you think it is, well, the problem isn't with the way you look, but with your ugly, superficial attitude. If you just had a better attitude, you wouldn't be ugly. It seems like a weird way to do science to me, but people seem fond of it. The correct response, apparently, is to never talk about how your appearance impacts your life.


----------



## castelli

truant said:


> Even calling yourself ugly is frowned on these days. "Everyone is beautiful", which means we all have to pretend that being ugly isn't 'really' a problem. And if you think it is, well, the problem isn't with the way you look, but with your ugly, superficial attitude. If you just had a better attitude, you wouldn't be ugly. It seems like a weird way to do science to me, but people seem fond of it. The correct response, apparently, is to never talk about how your appearance impacts your life.


I completely agree, and I repeat, those kind of comments are always coming from good looking people

Poslano sa mog SM-G361F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## EarthDominator

Maybe a dumb question, but, is this Ugly Club a real support group? If so, I'd be more than eager to join.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

EarthDominator said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but, is this Ugly Club a real support group? If so, I'd be more than eager to join.


I would join too, maybe even if people talk on skype. Could be useful for support and practicing conversation skills.


----------



## EarthDominator

Scrub-Zero said:


> I would join too, maybe even if people talk on skype. Could be useful for support and practicing conversation skills.


Ehh, I'd rather have advice on how to accept myself, or rather said, how to accept my ugliness. Other than that, it's good to know that I'm not alone.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

misumena said:


> It's a mystery to me why I was "chosen" to be the ugly one in the family. I have some cousins that are downright stunning, the rest are attractive. My sisters are both pretty, one is blond with baby fresh skin...*she gets ANYTHING and EVERYTHING she wants. Everyone is always telling her how "smart" she is and how interesting, bla bla.* She's kind of ordinary to be frank. My mother looks very young for her age and has lovely features. I have one aunt and one uncle that are unattractive. So, it was there in the gene pool, ready and willing to be handed down to me.


I notice that a lot too. I mean about beautiful girls in general. I don't mean they don't deserve these comments or that they aren't those things, but it's about the way people percieve them, i.e. people notice them first, pay attention to them while ignoring others etc. But they also get commented on their looks way too much. It probably shapes their whole reality and their sense of self for the rest of their lifes which isn't always a good thing, sometimes it's bad for themselves.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

Can I join in?

Although I've never been called ugly to my face. I strongly believe that if I wasn't so plain looking I wouldn't be so alone...

Last night, I went out to my city's downtown by myself (as if I had any friends or a SO) and was able to observe the people around me and how they interacted with each other. What I saw was very typical: tall people , short people, some genuinely attractive some not so much, some slim, some overweight, I saw people with harmonious faces, some with chiseled facial features, some with roman noses ,some with bulbous noses, etc...

But guess what? They were all accompanied. I saw girls that could be deemed ugly using traditional beauty canons: overtly tall , overweight, prominent naso-labial folds and no eyebrows. But they were dancing and kissing their boyfriends and having a great time. Likewise, I saw guys that had horrible complexions and were significantly shorter than their girlfriends having the time of their lives. If I were to be objective I would say that my features are a bit more harmonious and approximate the traditional beauty canons a lot closer.

But guess what? I was the only loser that was alone. People were so submerged in their world that I became invisible. I might as well been a shadow.

*What the **** is wrong with me? Is it my personality? Is it because I am mentally stunted and stupid? Could it be perhaps that as low as my perception of myself is, I might actually be much uglier than I think? I just don't understand what makes me so ****ing unattractive... **** this life! *

*I am tired of going through all kinds of mental gymnastics to justify my loneliness. But deep inside I suspect that it has to do with fact that I'm unattractive which is different from being "truly ugly". At least ugly people like attractive people obtain reactions. I am just another generic face lost in the crowd. A cookie cuter person created in an automated assembly line. Nothing about me stands out!

The thing is, I would not mind being objectively ugly or even plain looking. I just want to be accepted by another human being :crying:

I've been a loner most of my life. And I thought I could live all alone but something changed lately. Call it it hormones call it whatever you want... but the fact is that something in my biology changed. I used to think that I was asexual but lately I've been getting all kinds of sexual urges. I find myself laying in bed hugging pillows and imagining that they are another person. I close my eyes and imagine someone caressing my face telling me that I am loved while feel the warmness of this person's breath on my neck.

Is this too much to ask? I just want to experience it once...

*



SorryForMyEnglish said:


> I notice that a lot too. I mean about beautiful girls in general. I don't mean they don't deserve these comments or that they aren't those things, but it's about the way people percieve them, i.e. people notice them first, pay attention to them while ignoring others etc. But they also get commented on their looks way too much. It probably shapes their whole reality and their sense of self for the rest of their lifes which isn't always a good thing, sometimes it's bad for themselves.


You're absolutely right. Girls that grow up constantly praised for their looks grow up to think that their sole value as human beings lies on their exterior beauty. This is not healthy either and can seriously be detrimental to their well being as you stated. I'm not saying that this happens to every girl but I've seen it happen more than once.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

@Eternal Solitude this post is just about the same thing I was just talking to you about in another thread coincidentally 

When you were talking about those girls you saw with their boyfriends, I couldn't help but it made me think about how and what those boyfriends were secretly thinking about some attractive girls around them or they saw somewhere in media/porn/whatever. I dont know, maybe it's not all of them, but judging by how most males talk about beautiful women and you know all that stuff that would take ages to write about makes me think absolute majority of them is guilty... Am I too hang up on that or am I too cynical and only notice the worst while most people just ignore that for some reason or pretend they don't know about that?

Anyway, I can relate to your experience very much. Although in my case I was called ugly by multiple people during my life starting from middle school. I was also called normal enough, not ugly (like barely hitting that necessary thing for him to tolerate me as his gf plus my personality or the fact that he was finally in relationship with someone, the closeness was making me more subjectively attractive for him so it resulted in him percieving me as attractive like not just barely, but really), but not attractive like all those truly attractive beautiful girls are by the person I happened to date.

Since you weren't called ugly or anything like that it's definitely not about your looks. You're probably physically attractive at least as you said, objectively. It's just that you probably have certain psychological problems that affect the way you present yourself in social environment while interacting with people. Probably avoidance and being a bit disconnected. Is my guess corrent? If so then I have this thing too and I'm learning more about that with my therapist now.


----------



## truant

Eternal Solitude said:


> The thing is, I would not mind being objectively ugly or even plain looking. I just want to be accepted by another human being


If you saw ugly people with other people it's not because they're ugly and you're average, but because they don't have SA and you do.

People don't talk to me because my ugliness attracts negative attention; they don't want to be seen with me at all. They don't want to be mistaken for a friend. _Genuinely_ ugly people create feelings of disgust, contempt, pity, awkwardness, etc. People actively avoid ugly people, they don't "accept" them because they have features that stand out. Those features make you freakish. The attention, which is invariably negative, makes you hate and loathe yourself. People bully you. (I'm talking about actual ugliness, not being 'plain' or just a little below average.)

You're romanticizing something that isn't at all romantic, like someone wishing they lived in third world squalor or a zombie apocalypse because "then they wouldn't have time to worry about their SA". You're wishing your life were worse so that you can escape the pain you're experiencing now. (Which I am not attempting to minimize.) Being ugly wouldn't make your life better, but worse.

I have often (countless) times wished that I were exactly what you're complaining about: perfectly invisible physically. That way, at least, I could come and go as I pleased without attracting any attention. (That's the prime objective of "passing", after all: to go unnoticed.) My body would no longer be an obstacle between myself and other people. It would all depend on my personality. As it is, it doesn't matter how nice or smart or interesting I am, most people don't want to have anything to do with me and many are actively hostile for no reason at all.


----------



## Fugly

Hope I can join in. I'm not just ugly, but fugly. I won't be posting a picture of myself because the last time I did that somewhere someone posted it on a different website and made a topic ridiculing me.

Day to day life is a struggle for me. When I'm actually motivated to leave the house for something other than work I can't complete an encounter without at least two or three random strangers commenting on my looks in the negative.

I'd give anything to just be average looking enough to blend into the crowd and just be left alone.


----------



## EarthDominator

I wonder if there is any, but that doesn't mean we can't establish one, right? I'm not entirely sure how groups here on SAS work, since I got no experience with them at all.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You can create a group, or we could do it over skype chat/talk maybe if anyone is game enough.


----------



## Overcast

truant said:


> Even calling yourself ugly is frowned on these days. "Everyone is beautiful", which means we all have to pretend that being ugly isn't 'really' a problem. *And if you think it is, well, the problem isn't with the way you look, but with your ugly, superficial attitude*. If you just had a better attitude, you wouldn't be ugly.


People who think like this trigger me tbh. It's like they are living in their own fantasy world and refuse to accept reality. It's even more annoying when they are extremely good-looking too...


----------



## loneranger

I belong here.


----------



## EarthDominator

loneranger said:


> I belong here.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


You have 2 types of different humans. You got people who are pretty, and you got people who are pretty but they think they are ugly. And you belong to the second type of people.


----------



## loneranger

EarthDominator said:


> You have 2 types of different humans. You got people who are pretty, and you got people who are pretty but they think they are ugly. And you belong to the second type of people.


Thanks, bro.


----------



## EarthDominator

loneranger said:


> Thanks, bro.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


No problem, you just need to open your eyes, since you're not ugly at all.


----------



## dead24

I think i'm an okayyish/slightly on the ugly side looking guy, but having no one taking an interest in me makes me think I'm really fugly.


----------



## loneranger

dead24 said:


> I think i'm an okayyish/slightly on the ugly side looking guy, but having no one taking an interest in me makes me think I'm really fugly.


Don't feel that way. I think you're more handsome than me.


----------



## SusanStorm

I can't remember if I have written here before or not. Tried searching, but nothing came up and going though 21 pages isn't something I'm going to do.

Anyway, how do you know that you are ugly or not? Of all the people in this thread how many are really ugly? Why are looks so damn important always? Kind of bothers me that value equals good looking. It shouldn't be like that.

I used to think that I was ugly, but as everything else I do and say, my looks are mediocre as well.


----------



## CNikki

#UglyPower
#UglyLivesMatter


----------



## loneranger

CNikki said:


> #UglyPower
> #UglyLivesMatter


Yep


----------



## truant

SusanStorm said:


> Anyway, how do you know that you are ugly or not? Of all the people in this thread how many are really ugly? Why are looks so damn important always? Kind of bothers me that value equals good looking. It shouldn't be like that.


45 and trans? Yeah, I'm never getting a date, lol. Being excluded from sex and relationships because your body is unappealing to others just feels bad, man.

You can say "there's more to life than relationships" but you can say the same thing about anything. There's more to life than health or being able to pay your bills, too. I'm so dirt poor I can barely afford to eat but I'd take being good-looking over being able to pay my bills any day. Poverty is just less painful to me than loneliness.

Whether or not people should assign that much importance to looks, the fact is they do and we have to live with it.


----------



## SusanStorm

truant said:


> 45 and trans? Yeah, I'm never getting a date, lol. Being excluded from sex and relationships because your body is unappealing to others just feels bad, man.
> 
> You can say "there's more to life than relationships" but you can say the same thing about anything. There's more to life than health or being able to pay your bills, too. I'm so dirt poor I can barely afford to eat but I'd take being good-looking over being able to pay my bills any day. Poverty is just less painful to me than loneliness.
> 
> Whether or not people should assign that much importance to looks, the fact is they do and we have to live with it.


Aw  You seem like such a interesting person. Well, from what I've seen you been writing at least. Not that me telling you that will help anything though.

I know that it's the way the world works. That wasn't really the question, but I think it's sad that it has to be like that. Like someone can become famous just because they are good looking. They don't contribute anything to the world other than to be appealing to look at. They can be stupid, fake and be a bad person, but still people admire them and give them attention. Just seems meaningless to me.

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## BurningLight

Looks matter somewhat BUT...important factors to consider:

People who are average or unattractive that are good people but not doormats are going to be considered more appealing to worthwhile people than a hot person who is unkind. 

Just because someone doesn't want to date or have sex with you doesn't mean you aren't a worthwhile person. There will be people in your life that will be interested in you that you won't want to be with either. Never settle or expect anyone else to either.


Like some people say there are things that can help like working out, dressing for your body type etc. Play your best hand with the deck you have.


Spending too much time alone and not actually interacting can warp your view of the world and how people think and perceive you. ( I know all too well.)


Looks and beauty fade and if we live long enough we'll all be old prunes. 


*******s aren't worth your time. Treat others how you wish to be treated.


----------



## loneranger

BurningLight said:


> Looks matter somewhat BUT...important factors to consider:
> 
> People who are average or unattractive that are good people but not doormats are going to be considered more appealing to worthwhile people than a hot person who is unkind.
> 
> Just because someone doesn't want to date or have sex with you doesn't mean you aren't a worthwhile person. There will be people in your life that will be interested in you that you won't want to be with either. Never settle or expect anyone else to either.
> 
> Like some people say there are things that can help like working out, dressing for your body type etc. Play your best hand with the deck you have.
> 
> Spending too much time alone and not actually interacting can warp your view of the world and how people think and perceive you. ( I know all too well.)
> 
> Looks and beauty fade and if we live long enough we'll all be old prunes.
> 
> *******s aren't worth your time. Treat others how you wish to be treated.


Well said

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## pied vert

Overcast said:


> People who think like this trigger me tbh. It's like they are living in their own fantasy world and refuse to accept reality. It's even more annoying when they are extremely good-looking too...


hahaha for real.


----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past

Everyone6 please listen to fabio siccardi become the most handsome man or sexiest man and for woman listen to sensual goddess.Listen with head phones.In one or two weeks you will look like a model.Its on youtube,but I use the paid version


----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past




----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past




----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past

Actually sensual goddess is for body language


----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past




----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past




----------



## Welliwonder

Me and my long, slanted face are all for this group.


----------



## EarthDominator

Welliwonder said:


> Me and my long, slanted face are all for this group.


Please, do not say you belong in the "Ugly Club", when you're not ugly.


----------



## Lyyli

This is it! I finally found my home.


----------



## mimiswen8

yaayy!
i guess i found somewhere i belong hahaha


----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past

Im trying to help.I found the cure and your're ignoring it


----------



## GibberingMaw

A place I belong? You don't say!


----------



## birddookie

BrokenUglyDoll said:


> -


Sorry you haven't met better people, I see the things you discuss happen from time to time, and don't understand the hate from some folks. Please try not to let that get you down, best wishes. :hug


----------



## the end of silence

Can't believe I didn't find this place sooner


----------



## Tabris

Sup


----------



## DaimonMichiko

Hey people!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CNikki

I can't be ugly if my mother tells me that I have a face only a mother could love.

...right?


----------



## Overcast

CNikki said:


> I can't be ugly if my mother tells me that I have a face only a mother could love.
> 
> ...right?


O-Of course, you have nothing to worry about :shock.....


----------



## CNikki

Overcast said:


> O-Of course, you have nothing to worry about :shock.....


:lol


----------



## chrissyq3838

Im in club wah wah


----------



## Siopao

Can I join your club (I'm certified ugly ^^, )


----------



## Sliusarek

Siopao said:


> Can I join your club (I'm certified ugly ^^, )


Certified and refurbished by the manufacturer? xD


----------



## chrissyq3838

My home away from home


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Siopao said:


> Can I join your club (I'm certified ugly ^^, )


Meron bang Pinay na hindi maganda?


----------



## Lyyli

Alpha Tauri said:


> Meron bang Pinay na hindi maganda?


*raises hand*


----------



## Alpha Tauri

@Lyyli Asus!


----------



## Maslow

My mother once told me that I was "a very strange looking man." When I got my first girlfriend, she told me that she was glad I was able to find someone.

Thanks, mom. May you rot in hell.


----------



## Lyyli

@Alpha Tauri Samsung


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Har har 😏


----------



## Ambol2

I believe I'm ugly


----------



## birddookie

Alpha Tauri said:


> Meron bang Pinay na hindi maganda?


Is that Filipino that isn't good looking? Google Translation says Is there a Filipino that is not good?":laugh:

I guess that is why beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I find Asians to be more attractive than people from other continents.



Lyyli said:


> *raises hands*


No way! Filipino Aliens are the hawtest.:mushy



Alpha Tauri said:


> @*Lyyli* Asus!


What does Asus! mean?

Google Translate was like huh Asus is Asus.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

@birddookie 

_Meron bang Pinay na hindi maganda? _= Is there a Filipina who's not beautiful?
_Asus_ = an expression of disbelief, usually by way of teasing the other person (definitely not the computer brand haha)


----------



## Lyyli

birddookie said:


> Is that Filipino that isn't good looking? Google Translation says Is there a Filipino that is not good?":laugh:


How did you know it actually means 'good looking'?



birddookie said:


> No way! Filipino Aliens are the hawtest.:mushy


:blush


----------



## birddookie

@Alpha Tauri
Thanks! A lot gets lost in translation. 
@Lyyli
It's a website called Google Translate. I remember seeing an article or video where their Google Glass would translate audio and show you what was said on the lens. With Google's translation now, they need to update. A lot of people are going to leave speaking to someone that speaks another language bewildered.

https://translate.google.com/

:wink


----------



## GeomTech

Yep. Stew bag of pure genetic poo poo here.


----------



## Lyyli

@birddookie oh I get it now, you were asking if it is the right translation. :nerd: I agree. You can't trust google translator to translate a whole sentence accurately. What I do is translate every word and then figure it out.


----------



## birddookie

Lyyli said:


> @*birddookie* oh I get it now, you were asking if it is the right translation. :nerd: I agree. You can't trust google translator to translate a whole sentence accurately. What I do is translate every word and then figure it out.


Good idea!

I just tried that now. Google Translator did get the first and last two words right, but Pinay na comes up as Pinay na together or separate... I can suggest an edit. Went with Alpha Tauri's translation.:laugh:

@*Alpha Tauri* 
What should I put for Asus Alpha? Don't believe you, No way, or Shut the front door?:grin2:


----------



## Alpha Tauri

@birddookie

Most times, a lot does get lost in translation. Oh well &#128517;

For _Asus_, I think 'No way' would be closest. Can't think of other alternatives though


----------



## Lyyli

@*birddookie* I also tried it just now. It's not a good idea, haha. I just realized when I tried it in Filipino. Google Translate could really use an update. You should stick to Alpha Tauri's translation. Also, 'asus' is a slang term so you won't find any translation of it from google.


----------



## birddookie

@Alpha Tauri Thanks I put it in as a suggestion. Bet it wont go through.:smile2:
@Lyyli Yes they do, bad translations. :grin2: Even though I added it It's probably a corporate issue that would prevent that slang term from being put it. Asus the company is probably still referred to as Asus in the Philippines.


----------



## Lyyli

birddookie said:


> @Lyyli Asus the company is probably still referred to as Asus in the Philippines.


Yes it is.


----------



## birddookie

Lyyli said:


> Yes it is.


:smile2:Thanks for clearing that up. I didn't know if some countries translates a company name to their language or not.


----------



## Lyyli

birddookie said:


> :smile2:Thanks for clearing that up. I didn't know if some countries translates a company name to their language or not.


You're welcome.


----------



## aquariusrising

I am ugly. Despite what my mother and aunt says, the proof is in the pudding by my bullying I had at school, never been kissed or had a bf and I’m an adult, I was ranked a 4 on a pic rating site, never had an online date and avoided due to pics. I’m ugly.


----------



## Adam57

i hate looking at myself in the mirror. i feel smarbut im so ugly and hate my look.


----------



## Adam57

Ugly people should be united together


----------



## Mabel Pines

The new #metoo movement: I'm ugly, too.


----------



## AffinityWing

We can call ourselves the "Alternatively Appearanced"..no?  It's like "Alternative Facts".


----------



## Rebootplease

Mabel Pines said:


> The new #metoo movement: I'm ugly, too.


You think your ugly? Thats funny


----------



## Mabel Pines

Rebootplease said:


> You think your ugly? Thats funny


I'm a guy. My avatar is not a picture of me, lol.


----------



## Rebootplease

Mabel Pines said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think your ugly? Thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a guy. My avatar is not a picture of me, lol.
Click to expand...

Oh s***finkle is einhorn. Einhorn is finkle? Finkle is a man. Ahhhh


----------



## Rebootplease

I did not , But what if ,what if, someone , you know ,...


----------



## Mabel Pines

Rebootplease said:


> I did not , But what if ,what if, someone , you know ,...


It says male in my profile square, lol.


----------



## Rebootplease

Mabel Pines said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not , But what if ,what if, someone , you know ,...
> 
> 
> 
> It says male in my profile square, lol.
Click to expand...

Who checks profiles? Where is sus ? Suuuuuuus. You were kind of heavy on the fart jokes.


----------



## i just want luv

'


----------



## aquariusrising

Ugly by beauty scales..being voted on and I know I am anyway considering I can’t get a date.


----------



## Mabel Pines

aquariusrising said:


> Ugly by beauty scales..being voted on and I know I am anyway considering I can't get a date.


I would date you.


----------



## Dragoon

This is the only kind of club I would have belonged in during high school. Oh well, at least I can join this one now, and I'll start by saying, "I'm ugly and I'm proud."


----------



## Mabel Pines

If there was an ugly pride parade, I would march in it, with my head held high, lol.


----------



## hateliving

Being ugly is depressing and ****ty.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

So I had to resubscribe after two years (previous nickname was ILoveBread). As someone who has a face like a smashed in pie, and that’s being VERY generous, I can’t even begin to describe how repulsive and loathsome I look. But what’s interesting is that as a total failure loser in real life with nothing positive to offer anyone, I accept it (no choice at 45!). It’s actually okay. I work (though I’m terrible at my job) so I sustain myself, so I don’t rely on anyone or the government. My personality is as worthless and repellent as how I look. I’m just a maggot really. But I’m cool with it. I really don’t mind. I have a job at least, and I live alone, and I don’t have to worry about the pressures of being successful or having a relationship etc. There are always positives, even for a disgusting, stupid, boring, grotesque, vile piece of **** like me.


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

Good to see that you can handle it so well Aurora Borealis419.

Its true that there are always positive Sides to everyone's Life but i struggle with seeing the positive Sides of my Life.

I always was ugly but i like to think that i always had a Chance of getting a good Life and a Girlfriend when i was young. i was a pretty lazy Guy in my Youth and stopped going to School one Day.

That pretty much destroyed my whole Life. 

I worked Parttime Jobs ever since, i became uglier and my Confidence fell and fell. 

I always told myself that i would become the perfect Job and the perfect Girlfriend one Day when i was still in my 20s.

Now i am 35 Years old, soon to be 36 and i still live at Home with my Parents, i still work a crappy Parttime Job where i get some Pocketmoney where i can barely buy Food for myself and some Books/Movies/Computergames for myself.

I also got a Skin Disease at the Age of 30, where pretty much all of my Skin in my Face is peeling off/scaling off. That means i constantly have to worry about my Skin peeling off/scaling off when in Public and that is the Main Reason i became a total Shut In since i became 30. I always was a Loner but i never was a total Shut In. I had a few Friends and even went to Parties and had Sociallife in my 20s but now i have nothing anymore.

I cant even eat in Public anymore because when i eat, my Skin Peels/Scales off my Face in the Mouth Area.

I look like i have some Infections Disease and thats why everybody avoids me. Some People looks 2 or 3 Times and watch me with a shocked Expression on their Face (especially Children since their Behavior is real) because i always go out with 2 large plaster in my Face because i want to hide the Fact that nearly all of the Skin in my Face is Peeling/Scaling off and i put these Plasters over the Sides of my Face that look the Worst.


I go around like a living Monster and everybody stares at me all the Time, at Work or otherwise, REALLY stares at me with shocked/disgusted Expressions on their Face and everyone avoids me.


I only work Parttime but its enough to make me feel miserable. All i do after Work is buying some Food/Drinks and go Home as fast as possible because i worry all the Time that my Skin is scaling off. I know that these Plasters i put in my Face dont hide the Fact that i look like i have a infectious Disease but i put them on anyway. I never leave the Flat (of my Parents) without them.

I pretty much gave up on Love or Sex. I will stay a Virgin till i die. I had some Hope in my 20s but now with this Disease i can forget it. No Girl on the Earth would like to be kissed by a Guy like me whose Skin is scaling off.


I worry what happens when my Parents die because they are already pretty old and my Father already had a Stroke. I fear that i dont have the Guts to work Fulltime and that i will break down completly after my Parents are dead and they cant support me anymore.


So i really struggle to see the Positive Side of my Life.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Surely you can get some medical treatment?


----------



## castelli

sick + lonely NEET ShutIn said:


> I worry what happens when my Parents die because they are already pretty old and my Father already had a Stroke. I fear that i dont have the Guts to work Fulltime and that i will break down completly after my Parents are dead and they cant support me anymore.
> 
> So i really struggle to see the Positive Side of my Life.


Well..I can't say anything about being positive, since I'm not that kind of person, but I believe that you won't break down after your parents die.
I'm still at my 20s and after my father died I've suddenly became responsible for plenty of things. I didn't even have time to break down completely. And after my mother dies due to her disease, I'll be completely alone and I just don't think that anyone would care about my ugliness when it comes to my obligations.
I understand that your skin condition is making things difficult, but it can be treated..you can't be the only one. I've given up on my love life also, but your looks can't be the thing that will stop you from supporting yourself financially

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

it cannot be treated. doctors pretty much say "learn to live with it". and thats the problem. i was a pretty shy and insecure person before and now i am super shy and insecure.

i pretty much stopped living. i dont even know how i could get a real job because i struggle so much.

its a big difference if you THINK that people stare at you, like most social anxiety people think, or if they actually stare at you. even things like buying food or going to the supermarket is a big task for me now. i always go when there is almost nobody there and even then i almost run just to get it over with.

i dont think that i am the kind of person who suddenly takes his life in his own hands when my parents die. just out of the blue. 

just think about it: what company would take a guy who looks like he has a infectious disease and give him a job where he has to interact with customers? even a regular sales job requires some talking skill and its always better if you look good or if you can at least smile so that the customers are comfortable with you. i cant even do that.

just think about it, would you buy something from a guy where you are unsure if he has some disease or not? i would not.

i could try a callcenter but i am not good at speaking to people  sometimes i have to repeat something i said 3 times, just because people dont hear me.

i havent finished school and so my options are limited. i now work 15 hours a week, nightshift at a supermarket. i fill up the shelves with stuff.
i work that job since 2007. 



i could try going to school again but the thought alone makes my head spin because i would be "with people" all the time.


----------



## 1solated

sick + lonely NEET ShutIn said:


> it cannot be treated. doctors pretty much say "learn to live with it". and thats the problem. i was a pretty shy and insecure person before and now i am super shy and insecure.
> 
> i pretty much stopped living. i dont even know how i could get a real job because i struggle so much.
> 
> its a big difference if you THINK that people stare at you, like most social anxiety people think, or if they actually stare at you. even things like buying food or going to the supermarket is a big task for me now. i always go when there is almost nobody there and even then i almost run just to get it over with.
> 
> i dont think that i am the kind of person who suddenly takes his life in his own hands when my parents die. just out of the blue.
> 
> just think about it: what company would take a guy who looks like he has a infectious disease and give him a job where he has to interact with customers? even a regular sales job requires some talking skill and its always better if you look good or if you can at least smile so that the customers are comfortable with you. i cant even do that.
> 
> just think about it, would you buy something from a guy where you are unsure if he has some disease or not? i would not.
> 
> i could try a callcenter but i am not good at speaking to people  sometimes i have to repeat something i said 3 times, just because people dont hear me.
> 
> i havent finished school and so my options are limited. i now work 15 hours a week, nightshift at a supermarket. i fill up the shelves with stuff.
> i work that job since 2007.
> 
> i could try going to school again but the thought alone makes my head spin because i would be "with people" all the time.


Ever heard of online classes?


----------



## castelli

Oh..I see
"learn to live with it" is probably the worst thing to hear and it's always coming from people who don't have to "live with it". Of course some people stare at us and we could never work as store clerks. I rely on fact that I could always find some physical job (I'm not sure if this is accurate translation) like picking apples.

The thing is..I don't believe that it will get better for us. At this point I'm completely resigned and I don't expect anything from life. There are few optimists in here, maybe they'll have something constructive to say 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## CherryD

If I was a shut in I think I would get really into programming, It's the kind of thing you can get into without needing a formal education, it's also pretty fun and challenging in a rewarding way (like solving lots of little mathematical puzzles). If you aren't good at maths, you could do something like graphic design, these are all things that you can get free lance jobs in and work from home, not to mention the fact that they open up the opportunity to start your own business if you get very good at it. I am a really socially anxious person most of the time but the one thing I will never let myself do is nothing. No matter how ****ty you think your life is there is opportunity to do stuff that is awesome. If you have all this free time, try to do something productive, study, work, start exercising, anything, it is actually a great way to help you forget about the stresses in your life

Today is the greatest time in human history to get a job as a socially awkward/anxious/reclusive person, I remember reading somewhere that programming is gods gift to the socially retarded haha.


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

CherryD said:


> If I was a shut in I think I would get really into programming, It's the kind of thing you can get into without needing a formal education, it's also pretty fun and challenging in a rewarding way (like solving lots of little mathematical puzzles). If you aren't good at maths, you could do something like graphic design, these are all things that you can get free lance jobs in and work from home, not to mention the fact that they open up the opportunity to start your own business if you get very good at it. I am a really socially anxious person most of the time but the one thing I will never let myself do is nothing. No matter how ****ty you think your life is there is opportunity to do stuff that is awesome. If you have all this free time, try to do something productive, study, work, start exercising, anything, it is actually a great way to help you forget about the stresses in your life
> 
> Today is the greatest time in human history to get a job as a socially awkward/anxious/reclusive person, I remember reading somewhere that programming is gods gift to the socially retarded haha.


you are right. we are living in the easiest times ever.

so what does it say about me if i am not even able to go to school or have a decent job?

it says that i am ultra weak.

its the same with girls. in earlier times you had to meet the parents of the girl and you had to have a good job or money. you had to convice the father of the girl you liked.

it was a lot harder than today. today all you need is skill. then you can have sex with a girl the same day and you dont have to fear that their parents or brothers will kill you afterwards 

at least if the girl you had sex with is not muslim 

we live in the easiest of times and still people are complaining left and right. sometimes i think the "old timers" are right, about the "weak millenial generation". and i dont even know if i am a millenial or not.

all i know is that today, people complain about the littlest things. they complain about "i am offended, because you said this and that"....

but i am offtopic.

to tell you the truth: i had thought about becoming a programmer or an artists/3d artist but i lack the skill. i am not good at math and i am not good at drawing.

i have nothing where i am exceptionally good at.

yeah, today you have many possibilities, even at home, but you have to have self drive and skill. and i lack both


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

programming may be the gift for some socially retarded people, but thats the thing. you cant say that every socially retarted guy is good at programming. it just doesnt work that way.

there are some who are gifted, but just that you are a loner/socially weird doesnt make you into a super thinker, super programmer etc. you have to have skill for that.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Hell yea and proud of it. (Well not really)


----------



## Ambol2

I'm offended at your use of the word retarded..what are you five years old?? Stop labelling yourself that way..no wonder you have issues


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Not many posts for a while...howâ€™s everyone doing?


----------



## BeautyandRage

I’m ugly and I’m proud!


----------



## truant

Doing pretty ugly. How are you doing?


----------



## A Summer In Texas

*pulls up a chair* 



My name is AmDrag and I'm ugly. *sips coffee*


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

@truant - same as you! Hi AmDrag!


----------



## hemotional

pls do bc many of us have social anxiety due to us perceiving ourselves as ugly !!


----------



## hemotional

its our parents' fault yall

ugy ppl shouldn't procreate, all it does is put a burden on us ):


----------



## SASsier1

I'm so ugly I'm rejected by other ugly people. I'm not going to post my pic or it's going to go viral as the "Ugliest Woman on Earth."


----------



## SASsier1

hemotional said:


> its our parents' fault yall
> 
> ugy ppl shouldn't procreate, all it does is put a burden on us ):


Not all of us were born ugly. Some of us became ugly, later in life, for one reason or the other. My parents were gorgeous when they were younger. I have beautiful genes, but I'm extremely ugly now. People don't know that, and they assume I have ugly genes.


----------



## SparklingWater

I feel super ugly.


----------



## Yer Blues

Can I join?


----------



## mgra

At last, a group just for me


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

I was born ugly. Repulsive. I donâ€™t think words exist to describe how vile I look. I always feel so guilty every time I go out (eg work) because people have to see me. I know I make them nauseous when they see me and as I say I feel bad for that. And I have the personality to match; utterly worthless, loathsome and disgusting. I accept it as that is the hand I was dealt.


----------



## SpartanSaber

Ah, a place where I belong.. I feel ugly on both inside and the outside.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Pretty sure I qualify as certified ugly. Doesn't bother me too much except that I'm ugly, broke and stupid. I'd rather be smart then pretty.


----------



## 3stacks

*waves*


----------



## truant

I'd rather be pretty than smart. Fairly sure I'm only smart because I'm not pretty anyway. And being smart has never done me or anyone else any good. Life's still a ****ing trainwreck and I'm still ****ing miserable.

Interesting reading this book on BDD where the author goes on about how awful BDD is because it has higher suicide rates and lower quality of life ratings than either anxiety or depression. And I'm just sitting here like, okay, well I am actually that ugly, it's not in my head, so... I guess being ugly is actually worse for me than either depression or anxiety. Which at least matches my experience.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think I'm ugly because not enough women tell me I look good. So over all I pretty sure I'm unattractive.


----------



## CQ1719

Hello fellow uglies. 

I’m ugly and it bothers me most of the time. My husband tells me I’m beautiful all the time? But that’s just what he’s supposed to do. I have days where I’m confident either don’t care what people think or feeling like I’m the ****. Those days are often snatched away by someone staring with a screwed face or looking away really fast after being caught gawking at my ugly mug for too long. Feels good to be amongst people who share in the same feeling.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm ugly on the inside.


----------



## CQ1719

Are we posting pictures or what?


----------



## truant

Ksolo5245 said:


> Are we posting pictures or what?


I'm not.

If you want to post a picture, go here.


----------



## blue2

truant said:


> I'm not.


.....You could post a picture with a Snapchat filter or something & take it down again : /


----------



## Stephen_41

I read a lot of these responses and found some of them funny and some sad. One thing about people with SA is a lot of us are self aware and self deprecating. That in and of itself is beautiful.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Ksolo5245 said:


> Are we posting pictures or what?


Omg no. It'd make people sick if I did that. Bad enough I feel guilty that everyone has to see me every day as I know I make them nauseous


----------



## truant

blue2 said:


> .....You could post a picture with a Snapchat filter or something & take it down again : /


Yeah, not going to do that, thanks.

If people post pictures in this thread, here's what will happen:

* people with BDD, who are not actually ugly, will post pictures looking for reassurance (not criticizing; BDD is a serious OCD spectrum disorder, and that's just part of it);
* with perhaps the rare exception, people who are ugly won't post pictures, because they're not seeking reassurance;
* other people will look at the thread and conclude: "See, they're all just exaggerating. None of these people are ugly." (bad data -> wrong conclusions);
* thread will turn into a BDD support thread and I'll have to read crap about how everyone is beautiful and I'll have to stop posting in it, lol

This is already the only "ugly people" thread I know of online where that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## blue2

@truant... Yes you have to do what you feel is right for you above all else, you're well experienced on how people are :teeth but I don't think anyone here really cares if you're ugly, you seem pretty enough where it matters, most probably wouldn't mind having a face to attach to the often well written, insightful posts, don't judge a book by its cover XD


----------



## CQ1719

truant said:


> blue2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....You could post a picture with a Snapchat filter or something & take it down again : /
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not going to do that, thanks.
> 
> If people post pictures in this thread, here's what will happen:
> 
> * people with BDD, who are not actually ugly, will post pictures looking for reassurance (not criticizing; BDD is a serious OCD spectrum disorder, and that's just part of it);
> * with perhaps the rare exception, people who are ugly won't post pictures, because they're not seeking reassurance;
> * other people will look at the thread and conclude: "See, they're all just exaggerating. None of these people are ugly." (bad data -> wrong conclusions);
> * thread will turn into a BDD support thread and I'll have to read crap about how everyone is beautiful and I'll have to stop posting in it, lol
> 
> This is already the only "ugly people" thread I know of online where that hasn't happened yet.
Click to expand...

Ok. Let's not post pictures. Lol I didn't give my post that much forethought.


----------



## truant

blue2 said:


> @truant... Yes you have to do what you feel is right for you above all else, you're well experienced on how people are :teeth but I don't think anyone here really cares if you're ugly, you seem pretty enough where it matters, most probably wouldn't mind having a face to attach to the often well written, insightful posts, don't judge a book by its cover XD


Now if only pretty on the inside could get me dates, lol.

I guess I'm just cynical about "not judging a book by its cover". I have enough trouble getting people to talk to me as it is. I don't need any more handicaps than I have. I'd rather have people picturing a more attractive person behind the posts than actually exists.



Ksolo5245 said:


> Ok. Let's not post pictures. Lol I didn't give my post that much forethought.


Oh hey, don't worry about it. It's just how I feel. People can (and should) do what they want. I don't own the thread. :b


----------



## A Summer In Texas

Yeah, I agree with truant. People who are legitimately considered 'ugly' won't actually bother with posting a photo of themeselves. I know I won't be. The rare few who'd do as such would probably still get people saying "you're not ugly" or "you're beautiful"...either in the form of someone misguidedly thinking they're being helpful or a troll.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

I wouldnâ€™t ever post a pic because this forum is the only place I can admit how I really feel about myself (no one knows). And Iâ€™m way too ugly to post anything - I wouldnâ€™t do that to anyone!


----------



## Deaf Mute

When you're dumb and useless with no redeeming qualities and a rubbish personality too lol .


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Deaf Mute said:


> When you're dumb and useless with no redeeming qualities and a rubbish personality too lol .


Totally with you on that. Personally I don't mind, as I've accepted it.


----------



## bassmaster

I am the ugliest man in the world. I feed bad when people have to look at me.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

bassmaster said:


> I am the ugliest man in the world. I feed bad when people have to look at me.


That's exactly how I feel. I was actually pleased I needed glasses and along with a baseball cap I thought it would lessen the effect my ugliness has on others. Sadly I'm even more grotesque than ever.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Hey guys, where is everyone?


----------



## truant

Too busy being ugly to post.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I've tarnished a few mirrors in my time.


----------



## truant

WillYouStopDave said:


> I've tarnished a few mirrors in my time.


I've covered a few in mine. Nothing lifts my spirits quite like forgetting what I look like.


----------



## blue2

truant said:


> I've covered a few in mine. Nothing lifts my spirits quite like forgetting what I look like.


Well surely you get to be yourself once a year, at Halloween even monsters get love :hug


----------



## truant

blue2 said:


> Well surely you get to be yourself once a year, at Halloween even monsters get love :hug


Halloween is just an excuse for non-monsters to appropriate monster culture. Though, tbf, monster culture is pretty awesome, so who can blame them?


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

I try not to look in mirrors at all. Itâ€™s depressing enough being worthless and repulsive without having to look at myself. Ugh.


----------



## Musicfan

Ugly neckbeard checking in.


----------



## sweetluvgurl

Ugly people unite! Lol


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Well, itâ€™s nearly the end of 2019! I guess bit much will change in 2020, Iâ€™ll still be as grotesque, repulsive and worthless as Iâ€™ve always been. Is anyone looking forward to 2020?


----------



## EndTimes

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> Well, itâ€™s nearly the end of 2019! I guess bit much will change in 2020, Iâ€™ll still be as grotesque, repulsive and worthless as Iâ€™ve always been. *Is anyone looking forward to 2020*?


I'm already freaking out about holidays to come. I hate new year. I have spent all of them for the last 5 years alone. This one won't be different.


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> Well, itâ€™s nearly the end of 2019! I guess bit much will change in 2020, Iâ€™ll still be as grotesque, repulsive and worthless as Iâ€™ve always been. Is anyone looking forward to 2020?


I'll be a little more grotesque, repulsive, and worthless than before. Since that's the effect time tends to have on people.

Not only am I not looking forward to 2020, I'm not convinced that I'll live to see it.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Damn autocorrect! I meant â€œnot much will changeâ€. Yeah I guess in this looks-obsessed world, if youâ€™re the ugliest of them all (me) then it is what it is. Hey ho! I wish I could move somewhere where no one would ever have to see me. People actually cross the street when they see me, because of how I look. Iâ€™d love to be somewhere completely isolated, where no one would have to see me etc. It is odd carrying around self-hatred 24/7. Sometimes it physically feels like a dead weight. Does anyone else feel that? I canâ€™t say I like being such a fat, old, stupid, useless, worthless, loathsome, repulsive loser, but I do accept it. We canâ€™t all be successful and popular!


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> Damn autocorrect! I meant â€œnot much will changeâ€. Yeah I guess in this looks-obsessed world, if youâ€™re the ugliest of them all (me) then it is what it is. Hey ho! I wish I could move somewhere where no one would ever have to see me. People actually cross the street when they see me, because of how I look. Iâ€™d love to be somewhere completely isolated, where no one would have to see me etc. It is odd carrying around self-hatred 24/7. Sometimes it physically feels like a dead weight. Does anyone else feel that? I canâ€™t say I like being such a fat, old, stupid, useless, worthless, loathsome, repulsive loser, but I do accept it. We canâ€™t all be successful and popular!


I carry around 160 lbs of dead weight. I wouldn't say that I hate myself or feel worthless. I hate my body and the way it's destroyed my life, and I carry that around 24/7. Other people consider me a worthless, loathsome, repulsive loser, but I can't say their opinions mean much to me. It's irritating, and frustrating, but it's not like I chose to look this way. I have often wished I were invisible. It would solve a lot of my problems.


----------



## Draco99

I was great looking before medications and taking 5000 pounds. Girls would whistles at me. Now I'm a big blob, unattractive and shy as ****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perkins

'Sup.


----------



## ozyx

Ugly cavalryman reporting for duty.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Happy New Year everyone! Well itâ€™s a new year and a new decade and Iâ€™m as ugly, worthless, repulsive and stupid as ever, with no redeeming qualities. At least Iâ€™m consistent! 

Howâ€™d everyone spend Xmas?


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Well itâ€™s a new year and a new decade and Iâ€™m as ugly, worthless, repulsive and stupid as ever, with no redeeming qualities. At least Iâ€™m consistent!
> 
> Howâ€™d everyone spend Xmas?


Well, I didn't kill myself. But I probably should have. My Christmas was hellish, as usual. People were fighting, threatening to never speak to each other again, etc. It's a holiday tradition. New Year's wasn't much better. But at least I didn't have to spend it with my family.

How were your holidays?


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Ha ha yeah there are always rows at Christmas! Was ok thanks, more time to reflect on how ugly, overweight and worthless I am.


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> Ha ha yeah there are always rows at Christmas! Was ok thanks, more time to reflect on how ugly, overweight and worthless I am.


Christmas is the day Life slaps me in the face and reminds me of all the things I'll never have that I always wanted. I'm never more depressed than I am at Christmas. And I have to pretend to be happy so that I don't ruin it for the others. Ofc, someone always ruins it anyway so I don't know why I bother.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

At least itâ€™s over now.


----------



## Swindzie

My kind of club


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Mine too! It is nice to know that even someone as worthless, repulsive and loathsome as me has somewhere to go.


----------



## nekomaru

:group OMG where was this group all along


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

One good thing about being in isolation from the virus is that no one has to see my repulsive face or be in my worthless company. ðŸ˜


----------



## CNikki

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> One good thing about being in isolation from the virus is that no one has to see my repulsive face or be in my worthless company. ðŸ˜


Sad to say that I can relate. At least people don't have to know that it _does_ get worse if I fully let myself go.

_(Oops...guess they do now.)_


----------



## hateliving

i'm ugly. it's depressing.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Yo, why didn't I join this earlier?


----------



## IcedOver

I still have up a couple ads on various personals boards. Yesterday I got a reply from a woman who very soon after asked for a photo of myself, saying that she didn't want to go on talking if she knew she wouldn't be interested. She seemed pretty nice overall, so that's why I agreed to send a photo so early. I come across VERY poorly in photos and video, and usually only send a photo I took in 2013, as it's the only one I have digitally of myself, and I kind of like the way I look in it. I said I was going to send it but couldn't get it uploaded on my most recent phone, so I just took a new photo. Even though I warned her I wasn't looking the best and that I don't come across well, the photo was probably worse than I would have expected. Her response? Nothing. Didn't even say "Sorry". I didn't really expect much more, but that just kind of made me a little depressed.

For work, since our governor has mandated businesses he doesn't view as "essential" to close or work from home, we've been doing a lot of video chats. You have the option of turning on your webcam or not. I've chosen to leave mine off even when all the other participants have theirs on. I just look so bad on a screen. In the words of Dana Carvey's impersonation of George H.W. Bush, "Not gonna do it!"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> In the words of Dana Carvey's impersonation of George H.W. Bush, "Not gonna do it!"


 Was he the one who did the "Gonna gitcha! You saw what I done to Sadam!" thing? :lol


----------



## Crisigv

Just checking in to renew my membership. Still ugly.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Crisigv said:


> Just checking in to renew my membership. Still ugly.


I think you look too beautiful to be in here.


----------



## TheCourier1991

I wouldn't care that I am ugly, were it not for people out there being annoying ****s about it and ****ing up my program.


----------



## Fun Spirit

You all are beautiful. Never forget it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I get the impression that most find me either "Average" or "Not Attractive".


----------



## Crisigv

I_Exist said:


> I think you look too beautiful to be in here.


Thanks. But it's proven to me pretty regularly that I am ugly.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Crisigv said:


> Thanks. But it's proven to me pretty regularly that I am ugly.


I think it depends on who's opinion you value.


----------



## Crisigv

I_Exist said:


> I think it depends on who's opinion you value.


maybe so


----------



## cafune

ahhhh i can't find it. there was this one series of 'problems' created by a tumblr member.. the closest is https://twitter.com/problemsforugly but the odd illustration and bright colours and TUMBLRNESS provided 86% of the entertainment/potential camaraderie value. it looks like wallowing without it. i suppose this is okayish (not really) but it doesn't include so many. also, some of them are entirely inappropriate but from a cursory look, the self-deprecating humour bits are usually on point.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

It's a visual world. I knew well over 40 years ago that I was worthless, loathsome and repulsively ugly, so when online dating became a thing I knew I'd have no chance. I don't have a personality either, I'm a total loser with no good points so that's that. And the funny thing is that I've had so much time to accept it and dare I say but I'm perfectly happy with that and being at the bottom of the pile. Not everyone can be a winner. &#128516;



IcedOver said:


> I still have up a couple ads on various personals boards. Yesterday I got a reply from a woman who very soon after asked for a photo of myself, saying that she didn't want to go on talking if she knew she wouldn't be interested. She seemed pretty nice overall, so that's why I agreed to send a photo so early. I come across VERY poorly in photos and video, and usually only send a photo I took in 2013, as it's the only one I have digitally of myself, and I kind of like the way I look in it. I said I was going to send it but couldn't get it uploaded on my most recent phone, so I just took a new photo. Even though I warned her I wasn't looking the best and that I don't come across well, the photo was probably worse than I would have expected. Her response? Nothing. Didn't even say "Sorry". I didn't really expect much more, but that just kind of made me a little depressed.
> 
> For work, since our governor has mandated businesses he doesn't view as "essential" to close or work from home, we've been doing a lot of video chats. You have the option of turning on your webcam or not. I've chosen to leave mine off even when all the other participants have theirs on. I just look so bad on a screen. In the words of Dana Carvey's impersonation of George H.W. Bush, "Not gonna do it!"


----------



## euphoria04

Ugly person update: still don't give a **** that I'm ugly.


----------



## Elle Knight

@Everyone, sshhhh! There is no such thing as being ugly. Society came up with that stigma for people to feel bad about themselves and lower their self esteem.

I want every single person who has claimed that they are ugly, to look on their body and choose their best features and let me know what they think.

P.S Everyone has flaws but we all have our best features and you should focus on those, cause they help to sculpture our beauty


----------



## The Linux Guy

You could easily put me in an ugly or average club. I think most people put me in the "worthless" club. Because society judges you for your capabilities, and how you look. I think that is why some women for example, choose to show off their bodies for money. If they got the beauty for it, then it makes money. I think it's sad the way society is.


----------



## Elle Knight

@********, okay so you got me there. Ugliness is real but society chooses to place emphasis on physical appearance. Satan is a beautiful devil walking around wreaking havoc. I have met people who aren't physically appealing in other people's eyes but their personality is so warm that I cant help but to be drawn to them.


----------



## Crisigv

This is a great time for me. I'm going to have to go shopping this week. And I can put a mask over my face and not look crazy.


----------



## cafune

@euphoria04

what? (。ヘ°)

(oh, come off it ಠ_ರೃ)


----------



## euphoria04

******** said:


> Are you male? how about experiences with females? any luck or found anyway to do so? If you don't mind me to ask,unless you want me to pm you.


I'm a guy, yeah. I've had some experience, but not that much. Most of my experience came when I either didn't think that I was ugly, or didn't care. Which just shows the self-fulfilling prophecy that feeling that you're ugly creates I guess.

I've also blown plenty of opportunities due to socialy anxiety & a general malaise in life.


----------



## The Linux Guy

No Woman Will Ever Want Me,
For I have nothing they want.
I'm ugly on the outside
Empty on the inside.
Worthless in their minds.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

You know what I hate most about myself? Many many many MANY things (hundreds of things!) but apart from being repulsively, grotesquely ugly, fat, weak, worthless, loathsome and generally vile, is what a stupid loser I am. I never get envious of anyone but Iâ€™m always in awe and admiration of how things always work out so well for them in all areas of life. I always make stupid decisions, thatâ€™s why Iâ€™m broke, in debt and have an entry level job in my late 40s. Itâ€™s all my fault of course, but I detest myself even more for being such a repellent, worthless loser as well as the hundreds of other negative points I have.


----------



## D'avjo

I'm not a member but my friend blue2 is and he said he can sign in a guest with his *platinum *membership card. Not my usual hang out but blue2 said gin and juice is free after 11, and pulling women is easier than buying a bag of pick n mix.

I'm taken so strictly no girls, but its always a laugh watching blue2 get the odd slap from an outraged women.


----------



## melancholyscorpio

I am definitely in this club! 

Sorry to be a sad sack but I want to share my experience.

It is really lonely! No matter how nice I am no one really respects me. People think we don't have feelings.

I've heard people call me ugly many times. People are rude to me. They make a fuss over my mistakes. It is obvious how certain people treat me compared to others. 

People are generally disrespectful. 

My "best friend" always chooses others over me. And she's inconsiderate towards me. I believe she wouldn't be this way with me if I'm attractive.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

@melancholyscorpio

I agree! People sense how worthless I am and take advantage of me all the time. I donâ€™t mind because thatâ€™s what being ugly and worthless is about.


----------



## truant

> He is not easy to describe. There is something wrong with his appearance; something displeasing, something downright detestable. I never saw a man I so disliked, and yet I scarce know why. He must be deformed somewhere; he gives a strong feeling of deformity, although I couldn't specify the point. He's an extraordinary-looking man, and yet I really can name nothing out of the way. No, sir; I can make no hand of it; I can't describe him. And it's not want of memory; for I declare I can see him this moment.


Describes my appearance almost perfectly.

From _The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde_, by Robert Louis Stevenson, for the curious.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

How is everyone finding lockdown etc? I know the rules are being relaxed but I mean generally? When we were in full lockdown it was great as people didnâ€™t have to see my sick-making ugliness or put up with my disgusting excuse for a â€œpersonalityâ€. And I get to wear a mask which further spares them having to see me. Being off work is the same - no one had to look at my â€œface like a smashed in pieâ€ ugliness. So for me thatâ€™s all positive things from the virus.


----------



## truant

I sometimes forget about the weird double-standard people have about talking your own appearance. You can say you wish the whole human race would die off and nobody bats an eye, but say "I think this physical trait I have is ugly" and everyone acts like you've just eaten a baby. You can tell people you wish they were dead but heaven forbid you should dislike your own appearance.



AuroraBorealis419 said:


> How is everyone finding lockdown etc? I know the rules are being relaxed but I mean generally? When we were in full lockdown it was great as people didnâ€™t have to see my sick-making ugliness or put up with my disgusting excuse for a â€œpersonalityâ€. And I get to wear a mask which further spares them having to see me. Being off work is the same - no one had to look at my â€œface like a smashed in pieâ€ ugliness. So for me thatâ€™s all positive things from the virus.


My mother gave me a facemask today. That should improve my appearance by a whole point.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

True that. My problem is that apart from genuinely being the ugliest person in the world, I also have an awful personality. I donâ€™t think there are enough words to describe how worthless, loathsome, disgusting, pointless, sick-making and vile I am and I think that adds to my physical repulsiveness too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> I sometimes forget about the weird double-standard people have about talking your own appearance. *You can say you wish the whole human race would die off and nobody bats an eye,* but say "I think this physical trait I have is ugly" and everyone acts like you've just eaten a baby. You can tell people you wish they were dead but heaven forbid you should dislike your own appearance.
> 
> My mother gave me a facemask today. That should improve my appearance by a whole point.


Nah I get **** for that sort of thing here all the time lol. There's been a number of posters here who really hate me because I say **** like that lol. People don't like any kind of negativity at all and if you express any someone's going to get butthurt about your lack of positivity, but if you express internalised negativity 'I'm ugly' up to a point they have more sympathy. People who externalise are particularly hated that's why people hate incels.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

You son of a *****, I’m in.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> True that. My problem is that apart from genuinely being the ugliest person in the world, I also have an awful personality. I donâ€™t think there are enough words to describe how worthless, loathsome, disgusting, pointless, sick-making and vile I am and I think that adds to my physical repulsiveness too.


Yeah I'm not the most physically ugly person in the world but I have a terrible personality by conventional standards lol. It's mostly being low status though that people don't like.


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> True that. My problem is that apart from genuinely being the ugliest person in the world, I also have an awful personality. I donâ€™t think there are enough words to describe how worthless, loathsome, disgusting, pointless, sick-making and vile I am and I think that adds to my physical repulsiveness too.


I don't think I have an awful personality, but it's irrelevant. People would still be happier if I didn't exist because of the kind of person I am. It would just make things easier for everyone. If you have enough negative traits, regardless of what they are, there's no way for anyone to enjoy having you around.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah I get **** for that sort of thing here all the time lol. There's been a number of posters here who really hate me because I say **** like that lol. People don't like any kind of negativity at all and if you express any someone's going to get butthurt about your lack of positivity, but if you express internalised negativity 'I'm ugly' up to a point they have more sympathy. People who externalise are particularly hated that's why people hate incels.


The only time I see sympathy is when people who aren't ugly post photos of themselves and call themselves ugly. Ime, if you complain about being ugly, people tell you the problem is your attitude. Imagine if I said, "The problem isn't that you're anxious. It's your attitude about being anxious." There's no way to make being ugly an actual problem that people experience, which is probably why there's never been a support forum for ugly people the way there has been for every other kind of problem.

The last time someone made a thread about a physical feature they had that they didn't like, the thread was deleted because the mods were afraid it would hurt someone's feelings. But I don't see threads about psychological features being deleted. Why aren't anxious people's feelings being hurt when anxious people make threads about how they hate being anxious? We can only get away with *****ing about being ugly on SAS by using this subforum that nobody uses. (So I should probably shut up now.)


----------



## AskMeLater

I think I should be in this. This thread is hilarious. It started in 2013, LOL. I was like wha?? huh. oh. I was reading it as if it was last week. 2013 tho. LOL. That made it funnier.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

AskMeLater said:


> I think I should be in this. This thread is hilarious. It started in 2013, LOL. I was like wha?? huh. oh. I was reading it as if it was last week. 2013 tho. LOL. That made it funnier.


Why is it hilarious? I think it's really good and the only one of its type as far as I can see.


----------



## Edwirdd

my life


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns

Finally, somewhere I can feel accepted. ; )

...Damn it. : (


----------



## truant

> If you really love someone, that means wanting them to have the best partner possible.


Exactly. This is why I always say I'd never date someone I love, lol.



> These are the kind of women that get triggered by seeing the tall, blonde, skinny Victoria Secret models on the runway instead of the maybe fat, *trans*, disabled models that would better represent them.


Omg, hahaha. Tbh, I don't have any problem with beauty standards and I don't see any point in trying to change them.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

How is everyone doing?


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> How is everyone doing?


Uglily?

How are you doing, AB?


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

truant said:


> AuroraBorealis419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Uglily?
> 
> How are you doing, AB?
Click to expand...

Ha ha same! I saw something online somewhere where someone said ugly people like wearing the virus masks as it hides most of our faces. I'm sure we've said that here! Either way I wish I could wear it permanently after the pandemic is over...!


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> Ha ha same! I saw something online somewhere where someone said ugly people like wearing the virus masks as it hides most of our faces. I'm sure we've said that here! Either way I wish I could wear it permanently after the pandemic is over...!


Yeah, makes me feel slightly better. Maybe they'll become an acceptable fashion accessory. Full face mask would be even better.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

truant said:


> AuroraBorealis419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha same! I saw something online somewhere where someone said ugly people like wearing the virus masks as it hides most of our faces. I'm sure we've said that here! Either way I wish I could wear it permanently after the pandemic is over...!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, makes me feel slightly better. Maybe they'll become an acceptable fashion accessory. Full face mask would be even better.
Click to expand...

Definitely! Though we will have to wear masks for some time I think so that's something at least. I don't know about you but I always feel guilty about going out etc because not only do people have to see me which is enough to make anyone throw up but they also have to put up with my awful "personality" too.


----------



## Manooffewwords

Svenghard said:


> Well If you want me to describe myself:
> 
> -Short sized
> -Kinky Hair
> -Rough features (broad nose,full lips)
> -Brown eyes
> -Black hair
> -Tanned skin
> -Hairy
> -Small face
> -Big Eyebrows
> 
> Haha


So, no overbite?


----------



## truant

Damn. I'm way uglier than most of the people on YT making videos about being ugly, lol. I guess that shouldn't surprise me, though.


----------



## truant

fear24itself said:


> *Show a pic of yourself? Im sure you are fine.*
> 
> U might have this:
> 
> Body dysmorphic disorder (BDD), occasionally still called dysmorphophobia, is a mental disorder characterized by the obsessive idea that some aspect of one's own body part or appearance is severely flawed and therefore warrants exceptional measures to hide or fix it.[1] In BDD's delusional variant, the flaw is imagined.[2] If the flaw is actual, its importance is severely exaggerated
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_dysmorphic_disorder


Haha. The BIB is funny if you know anything about me. I made a thread about it.

I know all about BDD. I've gone back and forth on it for years. But I think the problem is that I'm trans. I'm not attractive as a man (maybe a 3/10), and if I showed people my picture they'd just say I was "average" or "fine" because that's what everyone says about unattractive people who don't have obvious facial deformities.

The problem is that I don't evaluate my appearance in terms of how attractive I am as a man; my brain evaluates it in terms of how attractive I am as a woman. By which standard I am a hideous beast. You'd be hard-pressed to find anyone who would disagree with that. For a woman, I am simply very ugly. Knowing that the problem is mostly that I'm trans doesn't alter my subjective experience of ugliness or change the way that people treat me (as a very ugly person). It's not "all in my head" the way it is for people with BDD.

But I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Crisigv

Not sure if i've mentioned this, but I am actually really happy that it's normal to wear a mask right now. Now I just look fat, instead of fat and ugly.


----------



## truant

Crisigv said:


> Not sure if i've mentioned this, but I am actually really happy that it's normal to wear a mask right now. Now I just look fat, instead of fat and ugly.


I think a lot of people like the masks. I feel maybe 10% better wearing one when I'm interacting with people. It helps a little.


----------



## pied vert

truant said:


> Damn. I'm way uglier than most of the people on YT making videos about being ugly, lol. I guess that shouldn't surprise me, though.


People on YT who make videos on ANY topic related to not being successful in some way are quite a bit above the category of lowliness they seem to be speaking about. Not to undermine how they feel, I am sure they feel it in their own way, but it sure makes someone who is not the type of person whose video would appear in the first couple pages of results feel like they have to start looking for some other even worse club to try to join.
I remember watching this a few years ago 



 and hearing this "geek" talk about how he is depressed because he is so smart that it is overwhelming. Gee. I found this video in the first place because I was feeling down about being too stupid for my field.
Of course there are lots of overlooked people making videos, overlooked very likely because they are ugly.
I searched for "women having difficulty making friends with women" recently, and found attractive girls talking about how they have bad experience with drama... no, that's not what I meant...


----------



## truant

pied vert said:


> People on YT who make videos on ANY topic related to not being successful in some way are quite a bit above the category of lowliness they seem to be speaking about. Not to undermine how they feel, I am sure they feel it in their own way, but it sure makes someone who is not the type of person whose video would appear in the first couple pages of results feel like they have to start looking for some other even worse club to try to join.
> I remember watching this a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> and hearing this "geek" talk about how he is depressed because he is so smart that it is overwhelming. Gee. I found this video in the first place because I was feeling down about being too stupid for my field.
> Of course there are lots of overlooked people making videos, overlooked very likely because they are ugly.
> I searched for "women having difficulty making friends with women" recently, and found attractive girls talking about how they have bad experience with drama... no, that's not what I meant...


Yeah, it seems that way to me, too. I'm sure most of them do have problems, but I've been around mental illness all my life and I've seen how dysfunctional it can make people and I rarely see that level of dysfunction on YT. Probably because if you're that dysfunctional you're either not capable of creating a channel or you're not capable of getting and retaining subscribers. If the algorithm doesn't bury you, the discouragement will.

I've found a few videos by YTers that I can sort of relate to, but they're people with like a dozen subscribers and most of them only made a few videos before giving up. The comments they do get are usually negative. Some of them have deleted their videos. I rarely see my own experiences reflected in the trans YTers with 1,000 or more subscribers, and people with 100,000 or more might as well be living in another galaxy. So the best I can do is live vicariously through people who are much more functional than I am. But then they're describing experiences and problems that I don't really have.

Lizzie Velasquez is a good exception. But I sort of feel like she's the exception that proves the rule. Like, why watch my videos about being ugly when you can watch hers? Lol. She's so positive and affirming and such a great speaker and nobody wants to be depressed by an ugly person. I'd just depress people, even if a few people could relate. Depression bad, channel tanked.

I gave up on that video 6 min in. It would probably be better titled "Dealing with job stress as an IT professional". I'm sure the stress and exhaustion is real, but it doesn't sound like the kind of thing I'm going through. Like, I'm not just too tired to work. I'm spending hours a day thinking about killing myself, and it's those lost hours and feelings of utter hopelessness that cut into my productivity. (And the time I spend here complaining.) If it makes you feel any better (and I have no idea why it would) I'm too stupid for my field, too. I think I'm probably about the least-successful indie author out there, in terms of how much time I put into it and how much money I get out of it. But I guess someone has to be the worst at what they do, and there's no reason it shouldn't be me.

I've been toying with the idea of starting my own YT channel precisely because I can't actually find content I can relate to. But like you said, my videos would probably just be overlooked anyway. So what's the point of even making them?


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Crisigv said:


> Not sure if i've mentioned this, but I am actually really happy that it's normal to wear a mask right now. Now I just look fat, instead of fat and ugly.


I feel you bro I wish I could wear a mask all the time. It doesn't hide anything but I hope that at least stops people from feeling sick when they see me!


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Hey everyone! Wishing you all a merry Christmas and happy new year. AB


----------



## Hadara

Hey!! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! 
Now this is a group I can be part of!!  How's everyone being doing? 

I can't say I like wearing a mask all the time but mostly because in winter it gets all damped and smelly and I hate that. But the fact that I can cover half of my ugly face helps me a lot when interacting with others so I can't complain that much. It covers exactly the part of myself I hate the most so it's great xD


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> Hey everyone! Wishing you all a merry Christmas and happy new year. AB


Thanks, AB. Merry Christmas.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Hey everyone...I was worried the forum got deleted! How everyone doing?


----------



## truant

Hasn't been deleted yet, @AuroraBorealis419 , but it's so dead it doesn't make much difference. My life's a giant, steaming turd. How's yours?


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

truant said:


> Hasn't been deleted yet, @AuroraBorealis419 , but it's so dead it doesn't make much difference. My life's a giant, steaming turd. How's yours?


Hey truant sorry I haven't replied I had to get a new phone! Same as always, just happy I get to wear a mask when I go out. It is quiet here but I'm glad the forum exists. Hopefully it'll get busier.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

haterofall said:


> Hiiiiii <3


Hi there! How are you?


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

haterofall said:


> Hi I’m good, and you?


Fine thanks. Ugly! But fine. Welcome!


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

You know...while I totally accept what I am, it doesn’t mean I have to like it. I hate being so undesirable in every way. How does everyone else feel?


----------



## truant

Pretty much the same. My therapist seems to think that I hate myself just because I hate my body, but that's really not it. I like myself, I just happen to hate the body my self is trapped in. If I could make my body match the person inside I'd be perfectly content. No way to do that, though, so I'm just going to keep hating my life until the day I die.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

truant said:


> Pretty much the same. My therapist seems to think that I hate myself just because I hate my body, but that's really not it. I like myself, I just happen to hate the body my self is trapped in. If I could make my body match the person inside I'd be perfectly content. No way to do that, though, so I'm just going to keep hating my life until the day I die.


But that doesn’t sound bad at all...? You can change your body. I have never felt hatred towards anyone but I hate my body and my personality and myself more than anyone’s ever hated anything.


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> But that doesn’t sound bad at all...? You can change your body. I have never felt hatred towards anyone but I hate my body and my personality and myself more than anyone’s ever hated anything.


What? No, I can't change my body, lol. I'm not a shapeshifter. And I don't have tens of thousands of dollars for cosmetic surgery, which, in any case, probably wouldn't actually change my life in any significant way. I'd still be ugly and I still wouldn't pass and I'd still be alone and I'd still have to worry about discrimination and violence and my life would still be an unendurable hell. You can't fix the kinds of problems I have with existing technology. It would be a lot of money wasted on something that barely made any difference at all.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

truant said:


> What? No, I can't change my body, lol. I'm not a shapeshifter. And I don't have tens of thousands of dollars for cosmetic surgery, which, in any case, probably wouldn't actually change my life in any significant way. I'd still be ugly and I still wouldn't pass and I'd still be alone and I'd still have to worry about discrimination and violence and my life would still be an unendurable hell. You can't fix the kinds of problems I have with existing technology. It would be a lot of money wasted on something that barely made any difference at all.


My apologies; I thought you meant weight loss / fitness etc.


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> My apologies; I thought you meant weight loss / fitness etc.


Hey, no worries. Wouldn't be here (in this thread) if I could fix it with a bit of diet and exercise. Sorry you hate yourself. 🤗


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

truant said:


> Hey, no worries. Wouldn't be here (in this thread) if I could fix it with a bit of diet and exercise. Sorry you hate yourself. 🤗


Thanks. Don’t be sorry - there’s nothing remotely positive to like. I don’t always like it but I do accept it. The world would be a better place without me in it - and I knew that since I was an infant (I’m late 40s now).


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> Thanks. Don’t be sorry - there’s nothing remotely positive to like. I don’t always like it but I do accept it. The world would be a better place without me in it - and I knew that since I was an infant (I’m late 40s now).


The world would be better without me in it too. Also in my late 40s. Between the two of us, we've been offending the human race for over 80 years. Job well done, I say.

Though, I like to think I do a little good, in my own way. I make people feel better about their own lives. After all, they could have been me. I give people the gift of gratitude.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

truant said:


> The world would be better without me in it too. Also in my late 40s. Between the two of us, we've been offending the human race for over 80 years. Job well done, I say.
> 
> Though, I like to think I do a little good, in my own way. I make people feel better about their own lives. After all, they could have been me. I give people the gift of gratitude.


That’s a fair point. I like it. It’s weird though...people actually look at me with revulsion in the supermarket (even with a mask!) and move out of the way; but yes they probably feel relief they aren’t me!


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> That’s a fair point. I like it. It’s weird though...people actually look at me with revulsion in the supermarket (even with a mask!) and move out of the way; but yes they probably feel relief they aren’t me!


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

truant said:


>


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## truant

.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

truant said:


> .


You ok truant?


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> You ok truant?


Decided my post was probably too negative, haha. I'm about as miserable as always. You?


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

truant said:


> Decided my post was probably too negative, haha. I'm about as miserable as always. You?


The same, every day is a struggle especially when you have a face like a dropped pie and a personality to match!


----------



## truant

AuroraBorealis419 said:


> The same, every day is a struggle especially when you have a face like a dropped pie and a personality to match!


What kind of pie? I really like pie. I had rhubarb pie this weekend.


----------



## CWe

Hello


----------



## Greenmacaron

I think I warrant joining this club. Hey everyone 👋


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

truant said:


> What kind of pie? I really like pie. I had rhubarb pie this weekend.


🤣🤣🤪 a very ugly one!


----------



## Sainnot

I used to be somewhat attractive but I lost most of my muscle. Although even when I did have girls approaching me, some girls would still act repulsed by me. I didn’t get it how one girl could be so nice and ask me out and another girl could get up and leave the table as soon as I sit down at it. And that was my only positive quality because I have no social skills and am a massive jerk and also I hate doing things that 99% of people enjoy. Now I’m a little older and I’m exercising again but I’ve noticed that some people are acting like I’m hideous. I’m starting to think that I am actually hideous I just have a couple decent features that some girls fixated on. But I was younger then.. I feel like girls in their 20s have higher standards as they’ve seen many more guys.

anyway I hate being ugly and having to work hard just to get back to where I was years ago. It’s kinda sad that if I looked like I do now when I was in high school, my girlfriend wouldn’t have been interested in me...


----------



## truant

Welcome to the club, guys. 🥴



AuroraBorealis419 said:


> 🤣🤣🤪 a very ugly one!


Even ugly pies are delicious. I had chicken pie last night.


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Welcome, new guys! 🙌🏻


----------



## AuroraBorealis419

Hey…everybody okay…?


----------

